# What are you doing here?



## LOIE (Sep 5, 2017)

I honestly wonder what some people are doing here. Are you using this place to declare your hatred for black people and post every possible negative thing you can locate on the internet to somehow "prove" your position that they are morally and intellectually inferior to you?  Do you hope, by doing so, that others will be convinced of your point of view and jump onto your badly broken bandwagon?  Anyone with love and compassion in their hearts for others will not suddenly become haters because of what you choose to post.

Oh,but maybe you do all of this not to convince others, but to feed your egos, to feed your need to feel superior, or to feed your exaggerated sense of your own importance as masters of the universe.  Sorry, God's already got that position taken.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> I honestly wonder what some people are doing here. Are you using this place to declare your hatred for black people and post every possible negative thing you can locate on the internet to somehow "prove" your position that they are morally and intellectually inferior to you?  Do you hope, by doing so, that others will be convinced of your point of view and jump onto your badly broken bandwagon?  Anyone with love and compassion in their hearts for others will not suddenly become haters because of what you choose to post.
> 
> Oh,but maybe you do all of this not to convince others, but to feed your egos, to feed your need to feel superior, or to feed your exaggerated sense of your own importance as masters of the universe.  Sorry, God's already got that position taken.


There are a few racist, under rock, slime dwellers on the board and it's best just to make fun of them, you're not going to change what constitutes their "minds" with argument.  Then there are those who think everyone who disagrees with them in the slightest degree is a racist as well as those who let perceived racial notions inculcate all their thinking.  Most are just non-racist people with different and sometimes similar beliefs who like to espouse those beliefs, sometimes nicely sometimes with clubs sometimes both ways at the same time.
As for me I'm only here for the beer....... and I don't drink.........


----------



## aaronleland (Sep 5, 2017)

You expect me to declare my hatred for black people in public? That would require a pair of nuts.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Stratford57 (Sep 5, 2017)

Some people on this forum are trying to find the truth and some are trying to hide the truth and to substitute it with Deep State fake stories.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 5, 2017)

Various and sundry.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## skye (Sep 5, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> I honestly wonder what some people are doing here. Are you using this place to declare your hatred for black people and post every possible negative thing you can locate on the internet to somehow "prove" your position that they are morally and intellectually inferior to you?  Do you hope, by doing so, that others will be convinced of your point of view and jump onto your badly broken bandwagon?  Anyone with love and compassion in their hearts for others will not suddenly become haters because of what you choose to post.
> 
> Oh,but maybe you do all of this not to convince others, but to feed your egos, to feed your need to feel superior, or to feed your exaggerated sense of your own importance as masters of the universe.  Sorry, God's already got that position taken.



I don't know what you mean. You are putting everybody in a huge bag...  and that's wrong

I, personally, am not like that at all

It's never  correct to make a general statement by inferring from specific cases.


----------



## dfens (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm here because I hate all the races.  Yes, all of them, including my own.


----------



## williepete (Sep 7, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> I honestly wonder what some people are doing here. Are you using this place to declare your hatred for black people and post every possible negative thing you can locate on the internet to somehow "prove" your position that they are morally and intellectually inferior to you?  Do you hope, by doing so, that others will be convinced of your point of view and jump onto your badly broken bandwagon?  Anyone with love and compassion in their hearts for others will not suddenly become haters because of what you choose to post.
> 
> Oh,but maybe you do all of this not to convince others, but to feed your egos, to feed your need to feel superior, or to feed your exaggerated sense of your own importance as masters of the universe.  Sorry, God's already got that position taken.



I truly feel sorry for you and people like you. You see racists everywhere. You see oppression everywhere. You live in a twisted fantasy world. It's 2017. You're stuck in 1917.

I hope one day you will liberate yourself. In the real world, the vast majority of us get along great. I trust my entire investment portfolio to a very talented young man. I don't give a rat's ass what color he is. I chose to put him in this position of trust because of his qualifications and the "content of his character." His black skin is totally insignificant. His brain is what I respect about him and why I trust him with my finances.

The racist world you've created in your head doesn't exist. But you seem to be here in attempt to make it real.


----------



## Taz (Sep 7, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> I honestly wonder what some people are doing here. Are you using this place to declare your hatred for black people and post every possible negative thing you can locate on the internet to somehow "prove" your position that they are morally and intellectually inferior to you?  Do you hope, by doing so, that others will be convinced of your point of view and jump onto your badly broken bandwagon?  Anyone with love and compassion in their hearts for others will not suddenly become haters because of what you choose to post.
> 
> Oh,but maybe you do all of this not to convince others, but to feed your egos, to feed your need to feel superior, or to feed your exaggerated sense of your own importance as masters of the universe.  Sorry, God's already got that position taken.


I'm here to help you get over your inferiority complex as well as your hatred of whites.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 7, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> I honestly wonder what some people are doing here. Are you using this place to declare your hatred for black people and post every possible negative thing you can locate on the internet to somehow "prove" your position that they are morally and intellectually inferior to you?  Do you hope, by doing so, that others will be convinced of your point of view and jump onto your badly broken bandwagon?  Anyone with love and compassion in their hearts for others will not suddenly become haters because of what you choose to post.
> 
> Oh,but maybe you do all of this not to convince others, but to feed your egos, to feed your need to feel superior, or to feed your exaggerated sense of your own importance as masters of the universe.  Sorry, God's already got that position taken.



It's obviously a safe haven for "some" to say anything and everything that they want to say about every race, and every culture with no physical repercussions.


----------



## Taz (Sep 7, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly wonder what some people are doing here. Are you using this place to declare your hatred for black people and post every possible negative thing you can locate on the internet to somehow "prove" your position that they are morally and intellectually inferior to you?  Do you hope, by doing so, that others will be convinced of your point of view and jump onto your badly broken bandwagon?  Anyone with love and compassion in their hearts for others will not suddenly become haters because of what you choose to post.
> ...


Because physical violence is your response to anything you don't want to hear, even the truth?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly wonder what some people are doing here. Are you using this place to declare your hatred for black people and post every possible negative thing you can locate on the internet to somehow "prove" your position that they are morally and intellectually inferior to you?  Do you hope, by doing so, that others will be convinced of your point of view and jump onto your badly broken bandwagon?  Anyone with love and compassion in their hearts for others will not suddenly become haters because of what you choose to post.
> ...



To expose hypocrites. The very notion that white people have the right to exist is incredibly offensive to some people but the fact of the matter is, we're the persecuted ones.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


Tissue?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Is there something funny about ethnic cleansing..?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Ethnic cleansing...........


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Too bad you're a smug hateful bigot, I hoped we could be friends.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Give me a fuckin' break and stop projecting.
You want to be fiends?  Stop being an idiot and wake up yourself, the white trash ideals you hold to are all a lie.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


What the hell do I care about black lives matter and how is that relevant to your smug, hateful bigotry?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You called me white trash which is a derogatory racial slur, but hey...everyone knows it's ok to be racist against white people.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Why would I be racist against whites?  Think about it, just because you're white trash doesn't make me racist just observant.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



What specifically about me makes me trash?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


The minority (erroneous and hateful) viewpoint about other races you hold.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Point out where I said anything negative about non-whites.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Well, you're coming across as a white nationalist which generally means racist and if you don't fall into that category (of either, or) then you have my apology.  If however you're simply attempting to play word games then you have my condemnation.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Are you denying that white people are being systematically replaced in their own homelands? Does the notion that white people even have homelands offend you? Do you also think that way about Israel?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


See that's what I'm talking about, you seem to want to believe it's a vast conspiracy by non whites to push out the whites as opposed to the never ending back and forth flow of humanity which often leads to culture clashes.  (You lean this type of stuff when you take the human sciences).   Why would whites having a homeland offend me?  That's either a completely stupid statement or an intentional deflection.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




As I've said many times, only a quick google search of the terms 'white people', 'white male', 'whiteness' etc, reveals the normalization of anti-white racism and a malicious, joyous celebration of the notion of us being bred out of existence.  Seems to me that you're living in a bubble.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


You're quoting alt-left, nut case, propagandist Michael Moore?  You do realize he, like you are part of a small but vocal minority?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




LOL. Small minority.

U. Iowa Prof Laments 'White Fragility' in America

Stanford Students To Examine ‘Abolishing Whiteness’

NY Magazine Rips Conservative Women For Having Blonde Hair

Democratic Gubernatorial Candidate Says 'Maine's Whiteness Is Bad News' - Breitbart


I could go on and on for days.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 7, 2017)

ACLU Apologizes For Tweeting Photo Of White Baby With US Flag


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Oh my!!!!  Look, four out of 323 million!!!!!!  Must mean they constitute a majority..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


And you'd still only find less than .001 percent of the population espousing those ideas..........  That's statistically expected.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 7, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




There's not enough time in the day to post all of the examples. Keep living in denial if that makes you feel good. Your generation sold mine out, and damned us all to a dystopian nightmare. all because you're so afraid of being called racist. Thanks.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


That's pathetic at best.


----------



## LOIE (Sep 7, 2017)

Taz said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly wonder what some people are doing here. Are you using this place to declare your hatred for black people and post every possible negative thing you can locate on the internet to somehow "prove" your position that they are morally and intellectually inferior to you?  Do you hope, by doing so, that others will be convinced of your point of view and jump onto your badly broken bandwagon?  Anyone with love and compassion in their hearts for others will not suddenly become haters because of what you choose to post.
> ...


Thank you sooo much, but I have neither.


----------



## LOIE (Sep 7, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


According to "The Myth of Race," which I've been reading, these things are regurgetations of propaganda for racism and racial hatred which have been put out there for many, many years. They have no scientific validity or value to anthropologists and scientists who have studied and debunked such efforts. Many things that reputable publishing houses have always refused to print because of their bogus claims, are now easily published on the internet. Does not make them true.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 7, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> I honestly wonder what some people are doing here. Are you using this place to declare your hatred for black people and post every possible negative thing you can locate on the internet to somehow "prove" your position that they are morally and intellectually inferior to you?  Do you hope, by doing so, that others will be convinced of your point of view and jump onto your badly broken bandwagon?  Anyone with love and compassion in their hearts for others will not suddenly become haters because of what you choose to post.
> 
> Oh,but maybe you do all of this not to convince others, but to feed your egos, to feed your need to feel superior, or to feed your exaggerated sense of your own importance as masters of the universe.  Sorry, God's already got that position taken.



They do it because they need to constantly reinforce the anger and hatred in their heads. You're right, they aren't interested in discussion, they only get satisfaction from vomiting on other people.


----------



## LOIE (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks 


Ringel05 said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly wonder what some people are doing here. Are you using this place to declare your hatred for black people and post every possible negative thing you can locate on the internet to somehow "prove" your position that they are morally and intellectually inferior to you?  Do you hope, by doing so, that others will be convinced of your point of view and jump onto your badly broken bandwagon?  Anyone with love and compassion in their hearts for others will not suddenly become haters because of what you choose to post.
> ...


Thanks for the response. And the beer thing - cute.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 7, 2017)

Taz said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



You don't know me, so your statement is ASSumption. 

My answer to ignorance is to usually to ignore the dumbass who is guilty of it.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 7, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> I honestly wonder what some people are doing here. Are you using this place to declare your hatred for black people and post every possible negative thing you can locate on the internet to somehow "prove" your position that they are morally and intellectually inferior to you?  Do you hope, by doing so, that others will be convinced of your point of view and jump onto your badly broken bandwagon?  Anyone with love and compassion in their hearts for others will not suddenly become haters because of what you choose to post.
> 
> Oh,but maybe you do all of this not to convince others, but to feed your egos, to feed your need to feel superior, or to feed your exaggerated sense of your own importance as masters of the universe.  Sorry, God's already got that position taken.


Me?  I'm just here for the hot pics of skye 

If that's a crime, then lock Me up!


----------



## JoeMoma (Sep 7, 2017)

If you continually pick at a wound it will not heal.  That is what most are doing in this forum.  That is what the race hustlers are doing on both sides.


----------



## LOIE (Sep 7, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> If you continually pick at a wound it will not heal.  That is what most are doing in this forum.  That is what the race hustlers are doing on both sides.


I don't believe it heals if left alone either. Most wounds need to be treated with tender loving care, bandages, medicine, etc. to facilitate healing.


----------



## JoeMoma (Sep 7, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > If you continually pick at a wound it will not heal.  That is what most are doing in this forum.  That is what the race hustlers are doing on both sides.
> ...


I agree to an extent.  After dressing a wound its good to not monkey with it too much.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 7, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> According to "The Myth of Race," which I've been reading, these things are regurgetations of propaganda for racism and racial hatred which have bee  put out there for many, many years. They have no scientific validity or value to anthropologists and scientists who have studied and debunked such efforts. Many things that reputable publishing houses have always refused to print because of their bogus claims, are now easily published on the internet. Does not make them true.



Race is not a myth. That book you're reading is commie propaganda.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 16, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> I honestly wonder what some people are doing here. Are you using this place to declare your hatred for black people and post every possible negative thing you can locate on the internet to somehow "prove" your position that they are morally and intellectually inferior to you?  Do you hope, by doing so, that others will be convinced of your point of view and jump onto your badly broken bandwagon?  Anyone with love and compassion in their hearts for others will not suddenly become haters because of what you choose to post.
> 
> Oh,but maybe you do all of this not to convince others, but to feed your egos, to feed your need to feel superior, or to feed your exaggerated sense of your own importance as masters of the universe.  Sorry, God's already got that position taken.


I believe in being fair to all races. You never seem to defend any white people, you constantly post negatives about whites.


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


How low is your IQ?

"Black lives matter" is using the same "smug, hateful bigotry" and you ONLY go after white people because we are a safe target.


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


All of those links represent ties to tens of thousands or millions of people.

You couldn't dream of finding equivalents to these against non-whites.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 17, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...




Ringel is a thin skinned faggot. He can dish out the insults but he cries like a baby when the tables are turned.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 17, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


If you say so yet I'd be surprised if your ilk numbered a million but not even close to "millions", that's wishful thinking on your part.  Besides on million is only .310 percent of the whole population, an obvious tiny minority.............
Hey but don't let me stop you from wishing you're relevant.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> If you say so yet I'd be surprised if your ilk numbered a million but not even close to "millions", that's wishful thinking on your part.  Besides on million is only .310 percent of the whole population, an obvious tiny minority.............
> Hey but don't let me stop you from wishing you're relevant.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 17, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 17, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> I honestly wonder what some people are doing here. Are you using this place to declare your hatred for black people and post every possible negative thing you can locate on the internet to somehow "prove" your position that they are morally and intellectually inferior to you?  Do you hope, by doing so, that others will be convinced of your point of view and jump onto your badly broken bandwagon?  Anyone with love and compassion in their hearts for others will not suddenly become haters because of what you choose to post.
> 
> Oh,but maybe you do all of this not to convince others, but to feed your egos, to feed your need to feel superior, or to feed your exaggerated sense of your own importance as masters of the universe.  Sorry, God's already got that position taken.


Sounds like your MO...


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Only reason I let up on you in that gringo thread you started is because I don't want your suicide on my conscience.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 17, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Here's your sign..........


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


You definitely have severe reading comprehension problems.

I was clearly talking about the anti-white universities and media outlets that have millions of readers or students.

There are barely even millions of politically active people in this country btw. Most voters know next to nothing other than the occasional clip or ad they saw from a Democrat looney tune.


----------



## LOIE (Sep 17, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > According to "The Myth of Race," which I've been reading, these things are regurgetations of propaganda for racism and racial hatred which have bee  put out there for many, many years. They have no scientific validity or value to anthropologists and scientists who have studied and debunked such efforts. Many things that reputable publishing houses have always refused to print because of their bogus claims, are now easily published on the internet. Does not make them true.
> ...


The book was suggested to me by Jane Elliott and it basically says that there is only one race, and that is the human race. This is the finding of an international panel of anthropologists, geneticists, sociologists and psychologists.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 17, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> I honestly wonder what some people are doing here. Are you using this place to declare your hatred for black people and post every possible negative thing you can locate on the internet to somehow "prove" your position that they are morally and intellectually inferior to you?  Do you hope, by doing so, that others will be convinced of your point of view and jump onto your badly broken bandwagon?  Anyone with love and compassion in their hearts for others will not suddenly become haters because of what you choose to post.
> 
> Oh,but maybe you do all of this not to convince others, but to feed your egos, to feed your need to feel superior, or to feed your exaggerated sense of your own importance as masters of the universe.  Sorry, God's already got that position taken.



Feel better?


----------



## PredFan (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## JoeMoma (Sep 17, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


A finding found in political correctness and not reality.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 17, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> I honestly wonder what some people are doing here. Are you using this place to declare your hatred for black people and post every possible negative thing you can locate on the internet to somehow "prove" your position that they are morally and intellectually inferior to you?  Do you hope, by doing so, that others will be convinced of your point of view and jump onto your badly broken bandwagon?  Anyone with love and compassion in their hearts for others will not suddenly become haters because of what you choose to post.
> 
> Oh,but maybe you do all of this not to convince others, but to feed your egos, to feed your need to feel superior, or to feed your exaggerated sense of your own importance as masters of the universe.  Sorry, God's already got that position taken.


The question is....again...what are YOU doing here?


----------



## JoeMoma (Sep 17, 2017)

I come "here" mainly for the entertainment.  I usually don't get too involved in the discussions because the discussions here are usually divisive and lead more to (racial) discontent rather than leading to harmony between people of various races and backgrounds.


----------



## MaryL (Sep 17, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> I honestly wonder what some people are doing here. Are you using this place to declare your hatred for black people and post every possible negative thing you can locate on the internet to somehow "prove" your position that they are morally and intellectually inferior to you?  Do you hope, by doing so, that others will be convinced of your point of view and jump onto your badly broken bandwagon?  Anyone with love and compassion in their hearts for others will not suddenly become haters because of what you choose to post.
> 
> Oh,but maybe you do all of this not to convince others, but to feed your egos, to feed your need to feel superior, or to feed your exaggerated sense of your own importance as masters of the universe.  Sorry, God's already got that position taken.


After reading that screed, I am wondering WHAT YOU are doing here. Racism is sort of like a mirage, or a mass delusion, it scares me because people use "racism" the same way McCarty used "Communism".


----------



## Correll (Sep 17, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> I honestly wonder what some people are doing here. Are you using this place to declare your hatred for black people and post every possible negative thing ...




This is why I am here. 

Similar messages are constantly peppered in our culture, by vile propagandists and normally there is no chance to tell the assholes off.


By coming here, I find lefties who are happy to say the same stupid shit, but in a venue where I have a chance to call them on their stupid, vile shit.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 17, 2017)

Stratford57 said:


> Some people on this forum are trying to find the truth and some are trying to hide the truth


----------



## Cossack1483 (Sep 18, 2017)

(((The tribe))) has already  targetted several sites for exposing the truth.  Who is who and who is jew? Will this site be "raided" for questioning the "hollowco$t" as well?


----------



## LOIE (Sep 18, 2017)

PredFan said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly wonder what some people are doing here. Are you using this place to declare your hatred for black people and post every possible negative thing you can locate on the internet to somehow "prove" your position that they are morally and intellectually inferior to you?  Do you hope, by doing so, that others will be convinced of your point of view and jump onto your badly broken bandwagon?  Anyone with love and compassion in their hearts for others will not suddenly become haters because of what you choose to post.
> ...


Actually, I was feeling fine before and after I wrote this.  How about you?


----------



## LOIE (Sep 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly wonder what some people are doing here. Are you using this place to declare your hatred for black people and post every possible negative thing you can locate on the internet to somehow "prove" your position that they are morally and intellectually inferior to you?  Do you hope, by doing so, that others will be convinced of your point of view and jump onto your badly broken bandwagon?  Anyone with love and compassion in their hearts for others will not suddenly become haters because of what you choose to post.
> ...


Sharing things I have experienced and things I have learned.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 18, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


And doing a shitload of damage as well.


----------



## LOIE (Sep 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Damage?  How so?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 18, 2017)

Your fingerwaggling and fishing for white guilt.


----------



## Muhammed (Sep 18, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> I honestly wonder what some people are doing here. Are you using this place to declare your hatred for black people and post every possible negative thing you can locate on the internet to somehow "prove" your position that they are morally and intellectually inferior to you?  Do you hope, by doing so, that others will be convinced of your point of view and jump onto your badly broken bandwagon?  Anyone with love and compassion in their hearts for others will not suddenly become haters because of what you choose to post.
> 
> Oh,but maybe you do all of this not to convince others, but to feed your egos, to feed your need to feel superior, or to feed your exaggerated sense of your own importance as masters of the universe.  Sorry, God's already got that position taken.


You post more racial hatred than anyone on this board.


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 18, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> I honestly wonder what some people are doing here. Are you using this place to declare your hatred for black people and post every possible negative thing you can locate on the internet to somehow "prove" your position that they are morally and intellectually inferior to you?  Do you hope, by doing so, that others will be convinced of your point of view and jump onto your badly broken bandwagon?  Anyone with love and compassion in their hearts for others will not suddenly become haters because of what you choose to post.
> 
> Oh,but maybe you do all of this not to convince others, but to feed your egos, to feed your need to feel superior, or to feed your exaggerated sense of your own importance as masters of the universe.  Sorry, God's already got that position taken.


I'm gonna guess I'm here for the same reasons you are.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 18, 2017)

Asclpias (if I spelled it right. I think he chose that name just to be ornery, lol) reaches me more with his "in yer face" opinions and commentary than you do. That's saying something. He doesn't turn me off. You do.


----------



## LOIE (Sep 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Your fingerwaggling and fishing for white guilt.


I do not consider myself fishing for white guilt at all. I am, after all, white. What I do believe is that we should be truthful about our collective past and listen to black people when they express their feelings about their experiences without putting them down or belittling them.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



If race doesn't exist, how come these experts who tell us race doesn't exist, like anthropologists, and geneticists, can in fact tell the race of an individual by close examination?


----------



## LOIE (Sep 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Asclpias (if I spelled it right. I think he chose that name just to be ornery, lol) reaches me more with his "in yer face" opinions and commentary than you do. That's saying something. He doesn't turn me off. You do.


Well and good. I am who I am and he is who he is and we all have our ways.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 18, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Your fingerwaggling and fishing for white guilt.
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Sep 18, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> express their feelings about their experiences without putting them down or belittling them.


You mean like you do to white people even though you are white. Got it.


----------



## LOIE (Sep 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > express their feelings about their experiences without putting them down or belittling them.
> ...


The things I say are not intended to put people down or belittle them. If they are taken in that way, I'm sorry.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 18, 2017)

I took your posts that way. From what I have seen..others have as well. Maybe its your delivery. I dunno.
Anyway...no need to be sorry. You are entitled to my opinion. LOL. Just kiddin'. You have your ways, I have mine. Sometimes things clash.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 18, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> The things I say are not intended to put people down or belittle them. If they are taken in that way, I'm sorry.



You ignored an inconvenient question, ****.



SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> If race doesn't exist, how come these experts who tell us race doesn't exist, like anthropologists, and geneticists, can in fact tell the race of an individual by close examination?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 18, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...




To whom, exactly?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


I'm not the one with the narrow focus there Sparkette.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Klingons?


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 18, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Your fingerwaggling and fishing for white guilt.
> ...


Truthful how? I don't see many whites denying the past, but a lot of blacks, and you, seem  to think all or most whites are bad or racist, it isnt true. Do you ever think perhaps a black person isnt liked because of his behavior?  There are whites i dislike for the same reason but can't blame it on race.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 18, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > To whom, exactly?
> ...



Both of you, for starters.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You keep tellin' yourself that Cletus if that's what helps you sleep at night......


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 18, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Post a photo of yourself, let's see who's more cletus-like.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 18, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Really? I don't recall saying or ever thinking that. Are you feeling ok?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 18, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Immaturerash.........  Need you ask?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 18, 2017)

Both of you guys are like clones of one another...


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 18, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



Like the "non-existence" of human races?  I'm awfully damn sympathetic to a LOT of your causes. Especially getting better "customer service" from the City Govts and Judicial process. But I got to ask you...

There are at least 10 species of just sparrows.. Some you can hardly tell apart. That's how science catalogues life on the Planet. So how scientific can it REALLY BE -- to toss all that rigor and just declare ONE human race. 

Make sense to have a neck feather difference change a BIRD species -- But to ignore the historical categorization of human races??


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 19, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Both of you guys are like clones of one another...


You really do need a shitload of self rationalization to exist on a daily basis, don'tcha..........  Maybe you should consider professional psychiatric help, or has that route already failed you?


----------



## OldLady (Sep 19, 2017)

williepete said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly wonder what some people are doing here. Are you using this place to declare your hatred for black people and post every possible negative thing you can locate on the internet to somehow "prove" your position that they are morally and intellectually inferior to you?  Do you hope, by doing so, that others will be convinced of your point of view and jump onto your badly broken bandwagon?  Anyone with love and compassion in their hearts for others will not suddenly become haters because of what you choose to post.
> ...


You're full of shit.  Just because you, one poster, has a black investment portfolio manager, doesn't mean there are no racists posting in this forum or on this board.  There are a lot of them.  Yesterday really was bad.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 19, 2017)

OldLady said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


This board is not a true microcosm of the country but more representative of the minority extremist factions within the country, each one loud and proud.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 19, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > williepete said:
> ...


Well, let's hope so.  The OP was about the threads/posts in the Race/Racism Forum and we all know exactly what type of posts she's talking about.  So I was limiting my comments to the posters on the board.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 19, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


The only reason the board has become somewhat more racist is the demise of two specific online boards and our unfortunate acquisition of some of their flotsam and jetsam.........  God willing this too shall pass like a bad case of diarrhea.........


----------



## williepete (Sep 19, 2017)

OldLady said:


> You're full of shit. Just because you, one poster, has a black investment portfolio manager, doesn't mean there are no racists posting in this forum or on this board. There are a lot of them. Yesterday really was bad.



My, my. Such language from such a sweet ole Lady.

I hear what you're saying. My point was/is that the level of racism in our society just doesn't exist to the extent some constantly wear on about. Especially here.

In the world I live in, people of all colors and religions get along. I live in a very friendly, polite, *diverse* part of the country where people have and use manners. I live in a polite CULTURE. 

Our Lord only created one race, the human race. Pigmentation does not make the man. Are there urban rat holes with _dysfunctional CULTURES_? Of course. But let's call that behavior-driven prejudice what it is. And it's not race. It's culture.

This web site does not reflect reality. When I read a lib rattle on here, I just roll my eyes and remind myself how polite and tolerant my lib friends are as I am tolerant of them. This place is a circus. Some corners of this place are freak shows. And then there's Ignore Island.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 19, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> The only reason the board has become somewhat more racist is the demise of two specific online boards and our unfortunate acquisition of some of their flotsam and jetsam.........  God willing this too shall pass like a bad case of diarrhea.........



I've never been a member of either of the two sites you are referencing. The race relations forum has hundreds of pages going back years. Racist black supremacist Asslips joined back in 2013, and he is but one of several of his ilk I've come into contact with during my short time on this forum. Do you harass them like you do me? Of course not. Because as I've already said, there's a massive hypocritical double standard when it comes to white people.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 19, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The only reason the board has become somewhat more racist is the demise of two specific online boards and our unfortunate acquisition of some of their flotsam and jetsam.........  God willing this too shall pass like a bad case of diarrhea.........
> ...


Why don't you ask asslips how many times I've given him similar treatment then work on treating your persecution complex..........


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 19, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Why don't you ask asslips how many times I've given him similar treatment then work on treating your persecution complex..........



I don't have a persecution complex, I just refuse to live in denial.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 19, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you ask asslips how many times I've given him similar treatment then work on treating your persecution complex..........
> ...


Not to mention delusional.......


----------



## harmonica (Sep 19, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> I honestly wonder what some people are doing here. Are you using this place to declare your hatred for black people and post every possible negative thing you can locate on the internet to somehow "prove" your position that they are morally and intellectually inferior to you?  Do you hope, by doing so, that others will be convinced of your point of view and jump onto your badly broken bandwagon?  Anyone with love and compassion in their hearts for others will not suddenly become haters because of what you choose to post.
> 
> Oh,but maybe you do all of this not to convince others, but to feed your egos, to feed your need to feel superior, or to feed your exaggerated sense of your own importance as masters of the universe.  Sorry, God's already got that position taken.


I'm posting here to get the truth out and not lies--as we see in your thread here, the lie that *whites *are the ONLY evil race
it is undeniable that the MSM portrays mostly whites as haters/commit hate crimes/racists/etc
hardly ever is there an article on black hate crimes and blacks murdering whites/blacks
when the *TRUTH* is blacks commit* more *hate crimes than whites per capita 
and blacks murder at over SEVEN times the rate of whites--and most of their victims are BLACK
since _1995, _white extremist have murdered a WHOPPING 77 people
blacks murdered over 3000 just last year

so we see blacks are much, much more deadly and dangerous than whites and white extremist
they graduate at lower levels
commit hate crimes at over TWICE the rate of whites
Offenders
but people like YOU, think the blacks are angels--would never commit a hate crime
AND when people like me give you FACTS--as I did above--YOU call us *HATERS-RACISTS*
when in reality *YOU *are the hater--WHITE HATER


----------



## LOIE (Sep 19, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


What they are able to tell is physical characteristics and since most have been taught to categorize humans into races, that is what they continue to do. Evidently some refute recent findings because they contradict their long held beliefs. I've been re-reading The Myth of Race to get a better understanding, and I also found this article:

From The Origin of the Idea of Race by Audrey Smedley, in the Anthropology Newsletter 1997:

Contemporary scholars agree that race was a recent invention and that it was essentially a folk idea and not a product of scientific research and discovery. This is not new to anthropologists.  Since the 1940’s when Ashley Montagu argued against the use of the term “race” in science, a growing number of scholars in many disciplines have declared that the real meaning of race in American society has to do with social realities, quite distinct from physical variations in the human species. I argue that race was institutionalized in the beginning of the 18th century as a world view, a set of culturally created attitudes and beliefs about human group differences.

Race and its ideology about human differences arose out of the context of African slavery. Until the 18th century the image of Africans was generally positive. They were farmers, cattle-breeders, they had industries, arts and crafts, governments and commerce.

Towards the end of the 18th century, the image of Africans began to change.  As a consequence of a powerful anti-slavery movement, pro-slavery forces found it necessary to develop new arguments defending the institution. Focusing on physical differences, they turned to the notion of the natural inferiority of Africans and thus, their God-given suitability for slavery. Such arguments became more frequent and more strident from the end of the 18th century on, and the characterizations of Africans became more negative. All anthropologists should understand that race has no intrinsic relationship to human biological diversity, that such diversity is a natural product of primarily evolutionary forces while “race” is a social invention.

Educator Jane Elliott said this to me in an e-mail: “Race is a myth made up after the Spanish Inquisition for the purpose of establishing dominance and power over groups, depending on the color of their skin. It was, and is, just as ridiculous as the Greek myth that said the sun was a god in a golden chariot that flew across the sky every morning.”  She told me that it is time for us to unlearn what we have been taught.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



Haha, as if there's no difference.
Oh those delusional Whites just invented some myth of race.
I mean if you can tell a Chinese person from a Nigerian, you must be a racist retard.

Let me tell you something, genetic tests can tell race, forensic experts, and anthropologists can tell a race by skeletal rema_ins.

There's not a single genetic study I've seen that's ever shown that all races have equal genes.

In some cases not only are genes widely skewed, like take lactose tolerance which is dominantly European, in some cases even genes like HIV Resistance genes are just European, and who's mixed with them, and then there's genes only found in a single ethnicity like the genes the mutation on DAB1 which is only found in Chinese causing larger, and more developed brains.

There's genes for intelligence, and no their not uniform among the races, and neither are genes for criminality.
Particularly like the 2 repeating allele of MAO-A which increases delinquency, including sta bbings, and shootings, and is found in much higher amounts in Blacks, than Whites, a nd is virtua ly absent in Asians?

To say this has no meaning is BS, even mega BS._


----------



## LOIE (Sep 19, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


The book I'm reading and research I'm doing do not deny varieties of species, just the term "race" as it has been used to label people and create divisions among the human family. Of course there are visible differences, but "race" is used to assign importance and superiority of one group of humans over another. It's interesting to see how, why and by whom the historical categorization of humans began. Jane Elliott, the educator of Brown Eyes, Blue Eyes fame says that it started as a means of establishing dominance and power over groups, depending on the color of their skin. The documentary "Race: The Power of an Illusion" also addresses the beginning of the use of the term. Fascinating to watch.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 19, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


Race is used to assign superiority? Maybe at one time, but I doubt that too. We are all the same species, but how do you suggest defining people of difference "races"?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2017)

LOL, Jane Elliot sounds like a racist against Whites, trying to belittle anyone with Blue eyes.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 19, 2017)

New Jersey Walmart customers get in massive brawl | Daily Mail Online

Watch the vid. This happened two days ago.

Any comment about this, Delores? Care to explain why it is always black folks who do this shit and not nearly as many whites or hispanics or asians or indians?


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 19, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



None of that is accepted science. I understand clearly that in past 2 decades, our DNA capabilities have made it clear that these "differences" are far smaller than we assumed. But a lot of that can be misinterpreted. Such as -- when you make the factually correctly, but scientifically unsound that "race only accounts for 1% (or 0.5% or several other #s I've seen tossed out) of the entire human genome. It's unsound, because we share 98% with chimpanzees -- and MOST of that is "repetition, junk, not activated). 

Whether there WERE racial classifications or not would not have really changed the racial tensions between groups. 

You need to be extra careful with this "feeling". Because in the absence of RACE -- determining AAction or Reparations becomes a rather boring legal qualification. NOT a "group benefit".. 

And it could literally KILL the concept of biodiversity in ecology. Because if the same argument were made for every OTHER PART of the taxonomical Kingdom of Nature -- we'd start believing that we don't NEED 11 species of Trout or Daisies. 

Now I KNOW the differences between the definition of species and "race". But we can no more DECLARE race to be gone as a classification of Origin, as we can deny results of geneological result from DNA.


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 19, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



What is really amounts to is a "statement of origin".  No more significant than finding 5% Seminole heritage in your DNA test. At some future time -- it will LESS of measurement of race, and just part of larger statistics of your country of birth. But it is scientifically measurable. You can close your mind and IGNORE IT -- but as I said above -- that has negative effects on your pride of heritage, culture and maybe even LEGAL standing. 

Those seeking to declare ONE race --- are really asking to NULLIFY the entire body of LAW that currently PROTECTS by race.  That's seems pretty self-defeating to me..


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 19, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...




Delores plagiarizes her comments from other sources, just so you know.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 19, 2017)

Might be racist..and I frankly don't give a shit what anyone thinks of me...but from what I see and hear and witness, the black culture is the most violent in THIS day and age. We all see it on a daily basis. The head snake thing, the killing of each other, the fights, the barbaric treatment of other peoples INCLUDING their own regardless of age or sex, the prisons full of blacks...and the dismissal of those who choose to remove themselves from that culture by being called Uncle Toms.

Period. 

Now Delores can come in here and blame Whitey again while ignoring what is right in front of her face.


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 19, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...




   Have we sunk that far that anyone that actually READS A LOT and writes her own unique material is "plagiarizing" when they discuss?  USED to be -- people quoting actual THINKERS was cool. 

I appreciate it when folks discuss other people's ideas. Sometimes they are better than what springs from MOST message board dwellers.    I'm very interested in folks spending a lot of time trying to remove the concept of race totally by declaration. EVEN IF --- it's contrary to their own legal best interests and culture/herittage.  That's why I'm here in thread. Maybe trying to stop them before they damage themselves.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 19, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Have we sunk that far that anyone that actually READS A LOT and writes her own unique material is "plagiarizing" when they discuss?  USED to be -- people quoting actual THINKERS was cool.
> 
> I appreciate it when folks discuss other people's ideas. Sometimes they are better than what springs from MOST message board dwellers.    I'm very interested in folks spending a lot of time trying to remove the concept of race totally by declaration. EVEN IF --- it's contrary to their own legal best interests and culture/herittage.  That's why I'm here in thread. Maybe trying to stop them before they damage themselves.



She doesn't just borrow ideas and phrases, she copy/pastes them and tries to pass them off as her own.


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 19, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Have we sunk that far that anyone that actually READS A LOT and writes her own unique material is "plagiarizing" when they discuss?  USED to be -- people quoting actual THINKERS was cool.
> ...



PM me -- we'll discuss this.


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 19, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> I honestly wonder what some people are doing here. Are you using this place to declare your hatred for black people and post every possible negative thing you can locate on the internet to somehow "prove" your position that they are morally and intellectually inferior to you?  Do you hope, by doing so, that others will be convinced of your point of view and jump onto your badly broken bandwagon?  Anyone with love and compassion in their hearts for others will not suddenly become haters because of what you choose to post.
> 
> Oh,but maybe you do all of this not to convince others, but to feed your egos, to feed your need to feel superior, or to feed your exaggerated sense of your own importance as masters of the universe.  Sorry, God's already got that position taken.


I am trying to find nice girls who are into politics, and would like to help me get really really good at full body massage.


----------



## LOIE (Sep 20, 2017)

Gracie said:


> New Jersey Walmart customers get in massive brawl | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Watch the vid. This happened two days ago.
> 
> Any comment about this, Delores? Care to explain why it is always black folks who do this shit and not nearly as many whites or hispanics or asians or indians?


I watched it and also found lots of other videos of white brawls just as nasty.  And I have no way of knowing for sure that not nearly as many whites, hispanics, asians or indians do it because I don't know how much is not caught on video or goes unreported or is downplayed, hidden, or deleted to protect the people involved. 

It is interesting, though, that I just read an article in Ebony Magazine by Shantell E. Jamison. She said in part, "The media is committed to mostly portraying us in a negative light - whether it's showcasing some of the poorest nations in Africa, or portraying African Americans as "thugs" and "hoodlums.,"  People of African descent are among the most innovative on the planet and we have and will continue to do much more with less."

Maybe if we chose to read Ebony, Essence and Jet Magazines and filled out heads with positive images of the doctors, lawyers, CEO's, entrepreneurs, innovators, and business leaders they showcase, we would have a more accurate picture and could avoid the danger of a single story.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 20, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > New Jersey Walmart customers get in massive brawl | Daily Mail Online
> ...


You chose to read magazines for and about blacks, of course they have articles putting down whites, once again.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 20, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > New Jersey Walmart customers get in massive brawl | Daily Mail Online
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > New Jersey Walmart customers get in massive brawl | Daily Mail Online
> ...



Just as I thought. More excuses.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 20, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > New Jersey Walmart customers get in massive brawl | Daily Mail Online
> ...



The majority of those here portray all Black people in a negative light. This site is no different than any other Aryan supremacist cesspool.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Or black ghetto. Any black that claws their way out is an Uncle Tom.


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 20, 2017)

I like to give women on the right wing, "heck", in the non-porn sector.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 20, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




I loved that show as a child. Also Sanford and Son, The Jeffersons and even Benson. I couldn't stand watching The Dukes of Hazard even though my friends loved it. Truth is...I liked the 'black' shows more than the white ones...


----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2017)

The cosby show was great. Still is. Just gotta ignore the brouhaha attached to it now.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 20, 2017)

Gracie said:


> The cosby show was great. Still is. Just gotta ignore the brouhaha attached to it now.



I think he's innocent.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > The cosby show was great. Still is. Just gotta ignore the brouhaha attached to it now.
> ...


Actually...I do too. Women waiting thirty fucking years to complain just raises that ol red flag.
He became a target as soon as he started telling blacks to pull up their pants and speak correct english.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 20, 2017)

Gracie said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



And where did you get that information from? My children and grandchildren were not raised in a "ghetto" and they were never looked down on. 

People who leave ghettos and do well are only subject to criticism when they forget where they came from. If they give back they are respected.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 20, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




They get called uncle toms for not being house niggas to democrats.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 20, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Where did I get the info? From seeing it and hearing it with my own two eyes. 
It's good that your children and grandchildren will never be IN the ghetto to be called Uncle Tom "if they forget". My question is..why would anyone want to remind them? Sure, be proud of the work and effort it took for them to enjoy finer things and better living conditions. You worked for it. And so will they. But going back in the ghetto....they would either be robbed, killed, or called Uncle Tom. And you know it.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



No. I know what I know and your assumption is false. While my children and grand children did not grow up in a ghetto, I did as a kid, and I watched my parents work their way to a better life, both if them having two jobs and going to college at the same time.

No one viewed them as so called "Uncle Toms" they were admired and looked up to.


Did you grow up in a ghetto? Or do you base your "opinion" on something said by a "street corner philisopher"?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 21, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



You're ignorant.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Then kudo's to your parents. Of which you had TWO. No missing dad. Which is the usual case in the ghetto. Don't say it isn't because you would be lying. When YOUR parents were busting ass to make something of themselves...that was another era. You grew up there because they had not gotten out yet. But they DID eventually. Shows they are decent people who wanted what was best for their kid(s). So now, you know how hard it is to get out of there because you lived it. Therefore, your kids and grandkids will never experience that, right? And are you not happy about that? Or do you think they should go back to da hood because of "where they came from" and wind up getting shot or mugged by some asshole ghetto crackhead? That would be a crock of shit too because where they came from is YOUR PARENTS raising YOU in the manner they wanted...which was NOT in the ghetto. Right?

Nowadays..they would be seen as Uncle Toms. That, my dear, is the truth.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> No one viewed them as so called "Uncle Toms" they were admired and looked up to.


I don't even know them, but I admire them as well.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



The truth is that there are true stories all day long about families who live in what outsiders like yourself refer to as "da hood" I do not speak in that stereotypical vernacular, so I refer to such communtities as economically disadvataged. And in most cases there are hard working people in these communties that are trying to better themselves. 

How do I know this? I visit and I give back. Ive never neen robbed or shot at.
The drug dealers and criminals are a small minority but the misinformed segment of the population paint all of the people who live in those surroundings with the same brush.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 21, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> I honestly wonder what some people are doing here. Are you using this place to declare your hatred for black people and post every possible negative thing you can locate on the internet to somehow "prove" your position that they are morally and intellectually inferior to you?  Do you hope, by doing so, that others will be convinced of your point of view and jump onto your badly broken bandwagon?  Anyone with love and compassion in their hearts for others will not suddenly become haters because of what you choose to post.
> 
> Oh,but maybe you do all of this not to convince others, but to feed your egos, to feed your need to feel superior, or to feed your exaggerated sense of your own importance as masters of the universe.  Sorry, God's already got that position taken.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Not true. I go back often to where I came from in the hood and no one calls me an uncle tom.  Hell most of them actually have more respect for me when they find out what I do for a living.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > No one viewed them as so called "Uncle Toms" they were admired and looked up to.
> ...





Gracie said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > No one viewed them as so called "Uncle Toms" they were admired and looked up to.
> ...


My father passed in 2006. He finished his career as an educator as a school
superintendent in Berkley, Ca. and my mother now 85 became VP of human resources for a large insurance corp. They started out dirt poor....but they never "acted poor"


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 21, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Absolutely on point.  People who leave "the hood", but return to help others earn respect. The ones who leave and turn up their noses at where they came from are deservedly disdained.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 21, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Google news stories with the phrase "uncle tom". You will see that the majority of the time it's applied is towards black republicans. Or even just for talking to a republican. Steve Harvey was called an uncle Tom simply for meeting with President Trump and now regrets ever doing it, it's probably ruined his career.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2017)

Steve Harvey does not have a wrecked career at all. He rocks!


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Steve Harvey does not have a wrecked career at all. He rocks!


“I was being called names that I’ve never been called: Uncle Tom. A coon. A sellout. Because I went to see this man?!”

Steve Harvey Regrets Obama-Approved Meeting With Trump


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Steve Harvey does not have a wrecked career at all. He rocks!
> ...


I believe it. There are far more bitter and Angry Black Men who hate seeing their own rise up to better themselves than there are black men who actually do it and succeed.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 21, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...





Gracie said:


> Steve Harvey does not have a wrecked career at all. He rocks!



He likely gained some new fans by visiting Trump. His existing fan base from the game show that he hosts is predominately white.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


He also has his own show which may be predominately black. Who knows? Does it matter? He is where he is because he worked for it. Just like you did so your kids could in turn continue on upwards..not backwards crying about something that happened over a hundred years ago that nobody NOW had a part in.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Rarely do I comment on slavery if you are referring to that. However, I am old enough to have witnessed the last years of Jim Crow and my parents were impacted by it. They left the state that they grew up in to escape it. While I do not spend much time talking about it publicly, I made certain that my children avd grandchildren learned about it for two reasons:


*To know their history and to do their part to ensure that it never happens again.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


I dont know many successful Blacks that purposely neglect to teach their children about slavery and how it effects the world today. In order to know your environment and become successful you have to know your history both the good and bad. Slavery is a bad part of that history and it still effects Blacks to this day. Not because they cry about but because it has shaped the economic gap between Blacks and whites today and also the racist attitudes of whites.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 21, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


You self identified as successful, white collar black.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 21, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Yeah, everybody is always talking about how safe it is in economically disadvantaged minority neighborhoods.

12-year-old girl killed in apparent drive-by shooting (Chicago)
Memorial held for 14-year-old Las Cruces girl killed in drive-by shooting  (Las Cruces)


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 21, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Thank god nothing about me is white except a very tiny percentage of my DNA.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 21, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



You could have stopped at I don't know many successful blacks and save yourself a lot of time.  

There are lots of things that shape the economic gap between blacks and whites.  It damn sure isn't slavery.  That's an excuse for blacks that simply can't make it in life.  They have to blame something.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 21, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I know a ton of successful Blacks so why would I stop and save myself some time?

There are a lot of things that shape the economic gap between Blacks and whites. The main one being the history of slavery. The other being 400 years of white affirmative action.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 21, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That's impossible.  You can't know people that don't exist.  

You've provided two typical excuses.  Now, provide a reason for your people to do better.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm just chilling and having my coffee.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 21, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


They exist which is why you ulcers.

I provided two reasons. The reason to do better is despite all the headstarts, racism, etc the truth of it all is that whites are inferior which is why they needed the affirmative action and slavery to get a head start. They cant stop you from surpassing them even after a 400 year headstart.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 21, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



There are so few, there really is no need to address it.  

You provided two excuses.      Blacks can't do better.    They've reach their pinnacle and it's still at the bottom of the mountain.  What's so hard for you to understand about that?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 21, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


There are millions but you wouldnt know them. They dont associate with low lying white trash such as yourself.

i provided two reasons you were inferior. I'll add another. Youre genetically recessive.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 21, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Like you, I can't know something that doesn't exist.    Someone that doesn't exist can't associate with me.  

There are so many bastards among blacks, it's why they call each other brother and sister.  They may very well be.  There is so much of that among the black community that you make the Amish bloodline look pure.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


I semi disagree. My dad came from Arkansas and ireland...and was raised by hard working poor dirt farmers. My mothers family came from germany and england to be free to worship and start a colony somewhere in Missouri and were innkeepers. I don't and didn't concentrate on how hard they had it, because they made what they had by hard work and therefore I was raised under a very nice house, good food, schooling. Why would I concern myself with what they endured? All I could do was to keep going and doing the best for my own children and further it along what they fought so hard for. Does this mean I should go to Missouri and give to the farmers there? Join the IRA because of the fight they have going with the british?
There is no gap except those who create it by living in the past that they had no part of.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Again, I semi disagree. Those who have issue need to let the past go and move forward. Like you did. Like Katsteve did. Like steve harvey did. And so many many others. There are racist attitudes on BOTH SIDES, ascle. Until BOTH SIDES stop the living in the past..it will continue.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


The hardships your parents endured were not caused because their skin color was different. Even if there was some cultural differences left at that time they were accepted as white people and therefore more palatable to the rest of white society.  To this day Blacks still experience racist attitudes based on nothing but them sharing the same skin color of someone that frightened, upset, or harmed a white person.  I teach my children the reasons for this attitude. I dont want them to experience it like I did and not know the reasons behind the hate.  You have to know where you have been in order to understand the reasons and plot the course for your future goals.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 21, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> The hardships your parents endured were not caused because their skin color was different. Even if there was some cultural differences left at that time they were accepted as white people and therefore more palatable to the rest of white society.  To this day Blacks still experience racist attitudes based on nothing but them sharing the same skin color of someone that frightened, upset, or harmed a white person.  I teach my children the reasons for this attitude. I dont want them to experience it like I did and not know the reasons behind the hate.  You have to know where you have been in order to understand the reasons and plot the course for your future goals.



In other words, you teach them to be resentful and to live in the past. Great job.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Maybe not their skin color, but they were looked down upon because they were Irish. And we all know how they were treated. And German. Considered ignorant and not worth a damn. They all overcame that plight and it wasnt by marching in streets, blocking traffic, demanding europeans give them their homes, or......KILLING EACH OTHER while talking out both sides of their mouths.
Ascle....blacks would not be in the position they are in in the present if they didn't keep doing what they think happens due to their past. Their violence has to stop. Beginning with themselves.


----------



## LOIE (Sep 21, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


The article I quoted did not put down whites at all, and neither do these magazines.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2017)

We are just going to have to chalk it down to whites will never understand what its like to be black, and blacks will never understand what its like to be white...in ANY scenario. Poor or middle class is poor or middle class. The only ones NOT in this equation are those who were born into wealth of any kind..their parents before them and their parents before them. Those who struggled to get where they are have their own obstacles they faced...and neither side will ever understand it unless they lived it. And...none of us lived during slavery days so.....


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 21, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


The media sides with blacks more than whites. They only report the negative things done to blacks by whites, not the other way around.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 21, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


Pretty much all your posts are anti-white. It really must suck to hate yourself so much because you are white.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 21, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> The article I quoted did not put down whites at all, and neither do these magazines.



Ebony magazine:

Dear White People: No, It Isn't OK to 'Jump the Broom' - EBONY
Dear White People: We Hear Your Prejudice Loud and Clear
Diddy Tweet Shows White Women Get All Insecure When Sistas Are Complimented
Trump's Support Isn't About Poor Whites, It's About ALL Whites - EBONY
Black Men Coddling White Fragility Isn't Just Disappointing, It's Dangerous - EBONY
That Picture of Kellyanne Conway is the Personification of White Privilege - EBONY

Jet magazine:

The Day We Elected Hatred - JetMag.com
Where's the White Privilege Emoji? - JetMag.com
Trump & the Revenge of the White Women - JetMag.com
Are We Going to Let White Artists Redefine Rap? - JetMag.com
Dear Scared White People - JetMag.com


----------



## Tilly (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Unkotare (Sep 21, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...






Proof?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


They werent looked down on for too long as I pointed out. They were accepted as whites and even when they were looked down on they were more acceptable to whites than Blacks. This is why they were put in charge of policing Black by being the overseers and later the cops.  They actually did march in the streets and had bloody conflicts (see Bacons Rebellion).  Whites have always killed one another so I dont get your point on that aspect.

Blacks would be much worse off if they didnt understand that the present day environment and the racism of whites is shaped by the past. Thats why they teach you history. So you can know what happened and never repeat the bad stuff and learn from the good stuff.  I asked my daughter today what she would feel like if she never knew about slavery and she told me she would have been mad if we never taught her about it. Furthermore she said it did just what I told you it did. It made her more determined and focused to be a success.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 21, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> I honestly wonder what some people are doing here. Are you using this place to declare your hatred for black people and post every possible negative thing you can locate on the internet to somehow "prove" your position that they are morally and intellectually inferior to you?  Do you hope, by doing so, that others will be convinced of your point of view and jump onto your badly broken bandwagon?  Anyone with love and compassion in their hearts for others will not suddenly become haters because of what you choose to post.
> 
> Oh,but maybe you do all of this not to convince others, but to feed your egos, to feed your need to feel superior, or to feed your exaggerated sense of your own importance as masters of the universe.  Sorry, God's already got that position taken.


_Who are you even referring to?_


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> We are just going to have to chalk it down to whites will never understand what its like to be black, and blacks will never understand what its like to be white...in ANY scenario. Poor or middle class is poor or middle class. The only ones NOT in this equation are those who were born into wealth of any kind..their parents before them and their parents before them. Those who struggled to get where they are have their own obstacles they faced...and neither side will ever understand it unless they lived it. And...none of us lived during slavery days so.....


My mom lived in Mississippi post slavery and she told me it was horrible for Black people. My grandpa had to move them out after he killed some cracka that disrespected my grandmother. My grandmother told me the stories her mom and father told her about slavery and the same thing is pretty much echoed on my fathers side of the family so I have a pretty good understanding of what it was like. Now if that isnt enough you can hear from actual slaves if you listen to their interviews in the Library of Congress.

Voices from the Days of Slavery, Audio Interviews (American Memory from the Library of Congress)


----------



## Tilly (Sep 21, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Perhaps they are just getting on with their busy successful lives rather than turning up their noses. 
And what's so wrong if some want to leave what they might feel is a bad start behind them - to forget about it. 
Some people who have escaped 'the hood' might even find it too depressing or disturbing to revisit physically and psychologically. I don't think they should be judged - it's almost as judgy as calling them 'uncle toms'.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2017)

Not wanting to remember to keep it alive could be why so many blacks never step foot back in there and don't mess with what was and only focus on what IS. Kinda like the Morgan Freeman quote. I adore Morgan. Wouldn't matter what skin tone he had. Dude is smart!


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 22, 2017)

Practice my rap, so I can chat with women on Craigslist to help with, _client relations_, _diversity_, and _stress management_ in a team oriented environment.


----------



## harmonica (Sep 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > We are just going to have to chalk it down to whites will never understand what its like to be black, and blacks will never understand what its like to be white...in ANY scenario. Poor or middle class is poor or middle class. The only ones NOT in this equation are those who were born into wealth of any kind..their parents before them and their parents before them. Those who struggled to get where they are have their own obstacles they faced...and neither side will ever understand it unless they lived it. And...none of us lived during slavery days so.....
> ...


I can totally understand blacks distrusting whites/police/etc
but when a _criminal_ is shot for attacking/threatening and/or resists/etc--they really hurt their cause when they complain/protest about that ...really ridiculous


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 22, 2017)

I just got back from shopping and now I'm just relaxing and reading some posts.  It's my night off, so soon I will be starting a nice home cooked meal.


----------



## LOIE (Sep 22, 2017)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly wonder what some people are doing here. Are you using this place to declare your hatred for black people and post every possible negative thing you can locate on the internet to somehow "prove" your position that they are morally and intellectually inferior to you?  Do you hope, by doing so, that others will be convinced of your point of view and jump onto your badly broken bandwagon?  Anyone with love and compassion in their hearts for others will not suddenly become haters because of what you choose to post.
> ...


The posters who are the storm front type and those who call black people apes and savages.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 22, 2017)

What about blm types that call whites honky, cracker and cave chimps?
It goes two ways, Delores.


----------



## LOIE (Sep 22, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > The article I quoted did not put down whites at all, and neither do these magazines.
> ...


Thanks for these. In cast people don't actually take the time to read them: this one came from Dear Scared White People:
"Listen. I get your fear. We live in a time where a bi-racial man is the President of the United States and was elected twice for the job. Black/hip-hop culture is now the dominant culture of choice for American youth. Gay culture is now bigger and more influential than ever. And I can’t forget the strong surge of Latino culture that’s grown in the past two decades. Yup, Black, brown, and gay folks are up in this b**ch now.

But, my anxious white friend, this doesn’t mean that you no longer have a place in this country. What this pop culture shift means is that everyone has seat at the new American table. Just because my sensibilities are finally being acknowledged, doesn’t mean that yours are being ignored. No person of color is actively looking to erase white culture (for lack of a better description) from this country’s historical continuum. I can pump up Bobby Brown, and you can blast Bon Jovi at the same party.

Since we’re having a discussion now, I’ll drop a little knowledge on you. Smart people embrace change. They don’t run from it. Those that resist change end up getting left behind. And, I’m assuming, you don’t want to get left behind." 

THAT DOES NOT SOUND LIKE PUTTING WHITE PEOPLE DOWN TO ME. And the rest of the ones I read are simply black people voicing their opinions about what goes on in everyday life. For years in this country black people weren't allowed to have a say. Now that they have a platform, we need not get upset that they are so eloquently saying what's on their minds.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> What about blm types that call whites honky, cracker and cave chimps?
> It goes two ways, Delores.


true, she seems so one-sided


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Depends on who is saying the person is a criminal and it really depends on your perception of attacking/threatening. Whites think that Blacks should roll over and let someone violate them when they have done nothing wrong. Whites also tend to believe the police can try, convict, and penalize a person where they would be outraged if they were constantly subjected day after day to the same treatment.  Another factor is the white experience with cops. Whites live with their cops. Good ole Bobby is your neighbor but when Bobby is working in the Black neighborhoods he turns into a violent racist sociopath. You guys dont have to deal with that Bobby.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> What about blm types that call whites honky, cracker and cave chimps?
> It goes two ways, Delores.


Why do you think they are calling whites honky, cracker, and cave chimps?  They are just giving what they get.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 22, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


Is some or part or all of this your own words in response...or someone else's?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 22, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...




tl;dr


----------



## Gracie (Sep 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > What about blm types that call whites honky, cracker and cave chimps?
> ...


And vice versa. Which makes my previous attempt of a point that has been ignored. In short...BOTH sides are not exempt in doing/saying/feeling/expressing the wrong things towards one another.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


But...what about black cops involved in shootings or investigations of black crime?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


From what I can recall whites started the name calling or are you forgetting your countrys racist history?.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


How can I forget when its reminded 24/7?
Did you forget your own racist history against your own? Yours caught and sold. Whites bought. Which is worse or are both awful?


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 22, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


Everyone has had a platform to speak their minds for quite some time. I don't mind someone speaking their mind, the problem is you are only concerned with what black people have on their minds. If white people voice how they feel about anything, nobody but whites give a shit or whites are told who cares.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Have you ever seen Boys in the Hood?  Black cops typically are trying their hardest to play uncle tom for the white cops. A lot of times they hate the very fact that they themselves are Black and lash out at Black people worse than white cops.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


That may have something to do with the fact that whites talk way too much and never listen. Or that they listen and deny whats going on as if they themselves were Black and lived it.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Or, perhaps they are just doing their job? Not all blacks are innocent, the same goes for all races.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Youre doing the white person deflection thing again.  What does two brothers calling each other names have to do with a stranger calling you a name?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 22, 2017)

I saw that movie but its been awhile.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Thats not what I said or even implied. What I said was that Black cops in a white dominated field are pressured to fit in. That ranges from actively pretending they dont see the racism to actively participating in it.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


What deflection? What two brothers? I asked a legit question. Warring tribes that won a battle took the enemy and sold them to slavers. It was black tribe against black tribe. Whites bought them. The name calling thing was the N word, I presume, said by whites about their cargo. I wonder what blacks called their enemies as they waited to be sold to the captain of the slaver ship, and would it even matter what name they were called? They were SOLD. By their own.
And that seems to be rampant even today with blacks killing blacks. Why do you refuse to acknowledge that, ascl?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Lets pretend that was even true. What does that have to do with whites calling Black people names?  Thats what I mean by deflections.  We were talking about who started the name calling.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It is true but you refuse to acknowledge the history of it. Ok.
Whites calling blacks names is childish and stupid. Is it done? Of course. Do I like it? Nope. Do I like it when blacks call whites names? Nope.


----------



## LOIE (Sep 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> What about blm types that call whites honky, cracker and cave chimps?
> It goes two ways, Delores.


I have seen some of that also and I don't like name calling by anybody. However, the hatred and dehumanization behind the use of the 'n' word was historically meant to place black people in a position of inferiority. Some other name calling is just name calling in retaliation.

I see another response that says I'm one-sided. Perhaps I am. If you had a child who was being constantly berated and picked on, would you not come to his defense? If you had a spouse who was being mistreated and called derogatory names, would you not defend them? 

As a white person who has lived 24-7 with a black man and has seen and felt his pain, I cannot remain silent. As a white person who has lived in inner city black neighborhoods and seen and felt their pain, I cannot remain silent. As an individual who believes in liberty and justice for ALL, I cannot remain silent.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


It may be true to you but thats only because you wish to believe the excuse whites use to down play chattel slavery.  The point isnt if you like it or not. The point was about who started the name calling first.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 22, 2017)

Now...if you can or will....explain to me why blacks bust ass to kill other blacks? Gang against gang. Drive bys. Murder done by blacks against other blacks is rampant. Tell me why, in your opinion. And, what you yourself think of it.


----------



## LOIE (Sep 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


I put in quotes what comes from someone else and identify the source.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 22, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> However, the hatred and dehumanization behind the use of the 'n' word was historically meant to place black people in a position of inferiority.


If it is such an awful word designated to be historically inferior towards blacks...then blacks would not use it on each other, would they? This giving a pass to it depending on who says it is getting old.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Now...if you can or will....explain to me why blacks bust ass to kill other blacks? Gang against gang. Drive bys. Murder done by blacks against other blacks is rampant. Tell me why, in your opinion. And, what you yourself think of it.


You havent even acknowledged you were deflecting nor that whites started the name calling you complained about. Can you address that before we move on?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > However, the hatred and dehumanization behind the use of the 'n' word was historically meant to place black people in a position of inferiority.
> ...


This is another white perception issue. Blacks call each other nigga not ******.  And please dont tell me that it means the same thing or that its the same word.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 22, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> I see another response that says I'm one-sided. Perhaps I am. If you had a child who was being constantly berated and picked on, would you not come to his defense? If you had a spouse who was being mistreated and called derogatory names, would you not defend them?
> 
> As a white person who has lived 24-7 with a black man and has seen and felt his pain, I cannot remain silent. As a white person who has lived in inner city black neighborhoods and seen and felt their pain, I cannot remain silent. As an individual who believes in liberty and justice for ALL, I cannot remain silent.




Yes, you seem one sided. 
Yes, I would defend my child being picked on.
Yes, I would defend my spouse.

You don't have to be silent, but be prepared to defend your own stance when you do not express yourself honestly like you just did in that post. Which is the first time I have seen you do such a thing. Thank you.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


I have heard MANY blacks say ******, not nigga.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Like who?  In all my life I have never heard a Black person say that to another Black person except in a movie.


----------



## LOIE (Sep 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Now...if you can or will....explain to me why blacks bust ass to kill other blacks? Gang against gang. Drive bys. Murder done by blacks against other blacks is rampant. Tell me why, in your opinion. And, what you yourself think of it.


I believe that segregation, lack of quality education, jobs and resources have led many people to desperation. Selling drugs is sometimes the only way young men can see to make money. Drugs and violence go together. And also I believe that since young black men have been told for so long that they are of no value, they feel they can take another life because it has no value and they see it as their own survival.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Who? Hell, I don't know! In my 65 years on this earth, I have seen it, heard it but I didn't take names. And...even bastardizing the word means diddly squat. I mean, come on! Nigga is as bad as nigg**! It still means the EXACT SAME THING!!!


----------



## Gracie (Sep 22, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Now...if you can or will....explain to me why blacks bust ass to kill other blacks? Gang against gang. Drive bys. Murder done by blacks against other blacks is rampant. Tell me why, in your opinion. And, what you yourself think of it.
> ...


Excuses, Delores. And my question was aimed at ascl, but I doubt if he does anything different than you just did.


----------



## LOIE (Sep 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > However, the hatred and dehumanization behind the use of the 'n' word was historically meant to place black people in a position of inferiority.
> ...


The term when used by blacks is not the same. They have taken away the pain of it by making it their own and saying "My N." It comes out with a vibe of love and kinship, not hatred. Whites do not use it in the same way because they do not feel that love.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


How do you know it means the same thing if youre not Black?  I can tell you its not even in the same ball park in regards to meaning.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 22, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


Oh bullshit!!!!! This is the biggest crock of shit I have ever heard. LOVE? omg.

I think I'm done with the excuses and deflections and twistings.

/thread


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I'm still waiting on you to acknowledge your deflection and the point that whites started the name calling first.


----------



## LOIE (Sep 22, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Have we sunk that far that anyone that actually READS A LOT and writes her own unique material is "plagiarizing" when they discuss?  USED to be -- people quoting actual THINKERS was cool.
> ...


No. I do not.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 22, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > What about blm types that call whites honky, cracker and cave chimps?
> ...


You write as if everyone in the inner city black neighborhoods are completely innocent. Blacks call each other the N word, but that seems to be excused. I don't like that word to be said to anybody. There are poor whites. I was berated as a child for being poor. I don't hold grudges, it just was the way it was. I got over it, I don't forget it, but it doesn't define me.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 22, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Now...if you can or will....explain to me why blacks bust ass to kill other blacks? Gang against gang. Drive bys. Murder done by blacks against other blacks is rampant. Tell me why, in your opinion. And, what you yourself think of it.
> ...


It is a shame that you make excuses for people who can get off their asses and make something of themselves. Is it their appearance or behavior holding them back? Probably more than any other reason.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


No Blacks dont call each other the N word. Youre confused like most white people are.  If a Black person is telling you that you are wrong you should learn to ask what is it that you are getting wrong instead of insisting you know what you are speaking about.  It would be like me trying to tell a woman how menstrual cramps feel.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


Strange that blacks would pick a word that sounds degrading to call each other.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Strange that whites cant tell the difference between the two words.  I dont even put it in the same category. It sounds more like negus to me than ******.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


you know the word sound really similar


----------



## harmonica (Sep 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


I grew up in a black neighbor hood..after about 6th grade, I only had black friends....dressed black..talked black...listened to black music..called my own brothers the N-word...mostly blacks on our baseball team with a black coach ...when I went to a white HSschool, the others thought my brothers and I were ''different''....I never listened to the white radio stations 
I listened to LTD, Commodores, --all the 70s black bands ....

the hood 's last white family moved out and a black family moved in...they kept giving us trouble/shit--racism? until I beat the crap out of one of them for giving us trouble--then our families became friends 
we had blacks try and fight us sometimes...some even jumped my brother
I never became angry at blacks for this stuff....I never cared about race--white or black...
I wouldn't care about it now--but when these criminals --a lot career criminals---do what they do, get shot--and the black community does their crap--this ruins the community ..they are saying ''why are you shooting a criminal who is a threat''??
duh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Maybe to white people. They sound nothing alike to me. I have heard whites use the word and it sounds nothing like nigga.  One thing I always ask whites when they are frustrated about this is why would you want to call someone a racial slur just because two people that know each other do it?   I wouldnt walk up to two women and call one a bitch just because they were calling each other bitches.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I agree with that, but still don't know why someone would want to call another person a name that clearly sounds degrading. I don't use either word, so it isn't an issue for me. I just try to make sense out of shit.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 22, 2017)

Delores, what are you doing here apart from making black people feel more aggrieved?
Answer? Nothing good.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 22, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > What about blm types that call whites honky, cracker and cave chimps?
> ...


I lived in Louisiana for over 23 years when my daughter was born and raised. She was berated on the school bus by a big black girl. I finally had to contact the school about it, they did nothing so we had to drive her to school every day and not let her ride the bus. She was small for her age and very kind and loved everyone. I don't hold anyone responsible for this other than the person who did this, and her parents for allowing it. My daughter is 41 today, she still loves everyone and is still a very kind soul.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


It clearly sounds degrading.....to you. There are some Blacks who advocate not using nigga. Their rationale?  It gives whites a reason to use the N word since they have a difficult time figuring out the difference. I personally dont subscribe to that theory as i will be damned if I let some white persons ignorance dictate what word I use when addressing my friends. Now this is what the word sounds like.


----------



## harmonica (Sep 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I saw one cop on video that did not shoot anyone, did not assault or physically abuse anyone, etc--but I think--in the least-- he should've been kicked off the force...he was verbally abusing some people in a car--that were doing nothing wrong 
..so, it's not like everyone is for abusive cops 
sure, there are cops out there who will be human and really abuse their power....
there are some that want to be ''heroes'' by using their pistol
..but if the evidence doesn't show manslaughter/murder, it's not manslaughter/murder


----------



## LOIE (Sep 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> LOL, Jane Elliot sounds like a racist against Whites, trying to belittle anyone with Blue eyes.


Jane Elliott's method of educating, which she has used for many years, is to create an opportunity for people to experience, just once, what it is like to be hated and mistreated because of something you have no control over - like eye or skin color.The hope is that such understanding will bring about empathy for others who have been singled out for discrimination.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


I can agree with that. The problem is whites tend to do all sorts of mental gymnastic trying to prove either the Black person was in the wrong or the cops were in the right. Reminds me of how they beat the shit out of King and it was caught on video. I was astounded they got off by the lawyer saying they werent really hitting him.  

Whites love to make a profile on Black people.  They be like "He smoked weed in the 8th grade. Obviously he was a deranged lunatic"


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, Jane Elliot sounds like a racist against Whites, trying to belittle anyone with Blue eyes.
> ...


Yeah her findings are amazing. I was surprised it took such a small amount of time for the symptoms to show.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I smoked weed in the 8th grade LOL. I guess I was a lunatic too. Rodney King wasn't the only victim. Remember when black people pulled Reginald Denny from his truck and beat him? Denny was innocent.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 22, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > What about blm types that call whites honky, cracker and cave chimps?
> ...




You sure as hell can't stay silent. You've proven that point to death. Apparently, you also can't see how self-serving and condescending your ridiculous attitude is.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 22, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


_... And they are?_


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


None of those Black people were cops though. Apples to apples.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


How can she be condescending? Shes white herself.  Shes just speaking truth from what she has experienced and from seeing what her loved ones have experienced.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 22, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, Jane Elliot sounds like a racist against Whites, trying to belittle anyone with Blue eyes.
> ...






Yeah, that "method" is also known as "abuse." Way to go.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The cops who beat King had a hard time controlling him because he was high on PCP. I do still believe they definitely used brutal force, which was probably not necessary. I still say, had he complied with the cops he may not have been beaten, but this is not an excuse for the beatings.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


What category would you say racism falls under physiologically?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


They didnt appear to be trying to control him. They were just beating the shit out of him.  What was the plan? Beat him until he was unconscious so he wouldnt curl up?


----------



## LOIE (Sep 22, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Like I've told others - you are free not to read anything I post.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Those cops should have been held accountable. No reason to beat someone unless they are attacking you. Clearly there were enough cops there to get the situation under control.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 22, 2017)

There are white and black people who are racist against each other. FACT.
I wonder what would happen if we all just gave up our 'racial id's' - just like Morgan Freeman suggests?
Is anyone going to call him an Uncle Tom?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 22, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...





You are also free to get over yourself.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 22, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Have a good night. Time to play Bingo Blitz lol. I like our discussions.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

Tilly said:


> There are white and black people who are racist against each other. FACT.
> I wonder what would happen if we all just gave up our 'racial id's' - just like Morgan Freeman suggests?
> Is anyone going to call him an Uncle Tom?


I wouldnt call him a uncle tom. Is he toeing the line? Yep. 
I love being Black. Thats what I am. You cant understand me as a person if you pretend you dont see what my race is.


----------



## LOIE (Sep 22, 2017)

Not 


Unkotare said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Not by everyone. There are always people who criticize what they don't approve of. And even if it is minor, temporary abuse, those who experience it begin to understand what it's been like for others who have been abused for years and years, not just for one afternoon session.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 22, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Not
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> ...


So you want to stop people from criticising stuff they disapprove of?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 22, 2017)

_I love being Black. Thats what I am. You cant understand me as a person if you pretend you dont see what my race is.
_
I don't love being any particular skin color. It does not make me who I am. And to understand you is to see what your race is?? Really? I can't understand you or appreciate you or dislike you because of who you are and not what color you are?  I don't see your skin. I see YOU, in what little I can see from written words. You are putting blocks up with that mindset and I find it quite sad. But, you are not alone in this thinking. That is why racism will never die. On either side.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 22, 2017)

And again....

/thread


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> _I love being Black. Thats what I am. You cant understand me as a person if you pretend you dont see what my race is.
> _
> I don't love being any particular skin color. It does not make me who I am. And to understand you is to see what your race is?? Really? I can't understand you or appreciate you or dislike you because of who you are and not what color you are?  I don't see your skin. I see YOU, in what little I can see from written words. You are putting blocks up with that mindset and I find it quite sad. But, you are not alone in this thinking. That is why racism will never die. On either side.


Correct. You cant possibly understand or know me if you cant see that I am Black. My lifes experiences are the way that they are because I am Black. My philosophy on life is Afrocentric like my ancestors. If you refuse to or pretend not to see that then there is absolutely no way you can know me because there is no common starting point. You can only know me on a superficial level.  Think of it in this way. If I saw you as just a female animal instead of human female how vast would the difference be between what I only allowed myself to see and what you actually are?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Not
> ...


I have to ask. Where do you see her saying she wants anyone to stop criticizing things they disapprove of?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > _I love being Black. Thats what I am. You cant understand me as a person if you pretend you dont see what my race is.
> ...


But..I don't care if you are black!!! Any more than I would want you to see me as just a female instead of WHO I AM. Me. What makes me, ME. What you are saying is...if you do not see my hazel eyes that turn colors, then you can never know me because your eyes are brown.

Sigh.

Fuck it.

/thread


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


dont get frustrated. Talk it out.

Thats the problem. You dont care to know all of me. You only want to know the aspects of me that are not formed and molded by me being Black.  

Your hazel eyes have not shaped you as a person to the extent that me being Black has shaped who I am. Even so undoubtedly you have some experiences that are unique to people with hazel eyes that change colors no?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > _I love being Black. Thats what I am. You cant understand me as a person if you pretend you dont see what my race is.
> ...



Do White people have a right to see that being White shaped their life experiences, and philosophy on life?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Why wouldnt they have the right to see that? I have been articulating that since I've been on this forum. Whites have their own alternate reality. I think the difference is that non whites understand this while whites insist everyone see things their way.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 22, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, Jane Elliot sounds like a racist against Whites, trying to belittle anyone with Blue eyes.
> ...



I guess Jane Elliott hasn't heard of the dumb Blonde joke, nor have you.

Whites aren't immune to prejudices.

Having been bullied by people for having a Polish heritage, no I don't think this explain away issues within the Black community, that we lack as Polish people.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Change your name or dye your hair like so many "discriminated against" whites did and you blend right in.  Not even close to the same thing or even the same magnitude.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...



Asian Indians in the U.S seem to have coped well with their prejudices for their differences.
So much so apparently now they are the highest earning, and highest IQ scoring group in the U.S.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yeah well, Whites definitely have more grounded views on this site, to say the very least.

Many Blacks here have spoken of some kind of global White supremacy conspiracy.

Really? Is that why so many Whites lost their jobs to foreigner illegals, or had their jobs outsourced because it's cheaper, or why affirmative action makes it so Blacks in the U.S get accepted to college with lower test scores, or why Blacks are the only group with a widely promoted History Month?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You got a link for that? Last I heard they were mostly on welfare, drunk, and suicidal.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I said Asian Indians, not America Indians.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You would think that being white. The problem is you have clue what youre talking about.

What would you call it when you see what whites predictably do to make sure they maintain a strangle hold on the worlds resources?

Whites lost their jobs because they got lazy. You have your white privilege but you have to at least get out of your bed to exercise it.  Most whites arent wealthy whites. They are just patsies that help maintain the racism that keeps the wealthy whites wealthy.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Native Americans are descended from Asians.

East Indians were invited here to take the jobs of non wealthy whites. They made a decree about 15 years ago to become the global help desk. How do I know about all this?  I worked in IT.

This serves two purposes. It lowers what corps have to pay in wages and it makes poor whites anxious and racist. By stirring up your racism they can use you fools to make themselves wealthier as you spend your misdirected anger and attention on the wrong people.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The elites just care about money, they'll import close to 100 million immigrants in the past 40 years into White countries, just because it's cheaper to hire them.

You probably think that's White supremacy, because you're ridiculous, and retarded.

If Whites have gotten so lazy, why did productivity climb significantly in the U.S?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Oh, okay this must be White supremacy, that East Indians are taking our jobs...

Why oh why in 15 years are they doing so well, while in 150 years since the civil war, your people are not?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Its white wealthy supremacy. You poor whites are just clowns too stupid to see you are being used.

Productivity has climbed due to more hardworking immigrants and non whites here in the US.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Racism. East Indians were never enslaved as a group here. They have their traditions intact. They have their religions intact. Their foundation was not disrupted nor were their families torn apart like Africans. Your foe in your mind is Black people and you actively work to halt their progress.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Let's see, these elite Whites are propping up China to take over as the big head honcho, and in the process take jobs from Whites, and export those jobs to China.

Isn't that the exact opposite of White supremacy?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



East Indians have their traditions?
You mean their Hindu, or Islamic faiths which make them even more different?

Besides, Ireland seems to be doing fine as a country, despite losing the Irish language overwhelmingly in favor for English.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


No its not. I already explained you are an expendable white. A clown pawn to be used to further the wealth of whites that run the racist system. Nothing more or nothing less. You are by no means as dangerous as the real white supremacists. You cant do shit but wallow in hatred while helping those whites that see you as a pawn make more money off you.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Exactly. Successful Blacks have their own traditions and foundations different from whites. Once you absolve yourself of white philosophy there is not much that can hold you back. You stop valuing the things white do and you wake up and adhere to Afrocentric philosophy. 

Language by itself only throws you for a small loop. Try losing generations of language, art, history, religion etc and see where you wind up after 400 years in addition to whites rigging the system against you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 23, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




If there were a real system of White supremacy, Whites would have never given non-Whites all this technology, and jobs to keep up with us.

Instead, we have a system of Capitalist supremacy, where the elite will prop up a threat of China, by outsourcing jobs, and tech to China in mass, until China becomes the top dog, because cheap labor profits speak.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Of course they would. The white supremacists know their days are numbered as a race. Hell you even know that. Youre recessive and cant compete against more dominant genes, especially Black genes. They are out to make as much money as they can in the time left.  Their only hope is in finding out the power that is naturally given to Blacks via melanin. Thats why there is a melanin conference every year that no Black people are invited to.

Disorders of Melanin Pigmentation |


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 23, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What racist system?

Where affirmative action makes it so Blacks with lower test scores, are more likely to be accepted to college?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


the one that granted your ancestors a head start beginning with slavery, through the Jim Crow years and up to the present.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 23, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Whites days appear to be numbered, because of the elites propping up non-Whites with jobs, and technology.

The White elite are NOT White supremacists.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 23, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Lol, because my Polish ancestors coming from an oppressed Poland, to the U.S in the early 20th century, somehow constitutes some kind of "Head start" Haha, sure.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Of course they are white supremacists. They just know the gig is pretty much up.  Do the math. Not only are you recessive your numbers are low and your birth rates are low in comparison to non whites.

The only thing they have left to do is make money and hopefully they can find another planet to inhabit without more dominant genes present.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


What did they come to the US for?  Pretty sure they didnt come here to be more oppressed did they?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 23, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The elites in college told Whites having less kids was sensible.

It seems abortion is only promoted, for the most part in White nations furthermore.

So, yes the elites have their hands in this too.

NO, the elites are not White supremacists, in fact many of them are Jews, and British idiots who kiss their butts.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 23, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Blacks have some pretty high HIV /AIDS rates in this World, particularly in Southern africa.

So, no I don't think you get off scot free.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Well it is sensible. There is no reason for you to keep having children and passing on bad genes. Your best bet is to interbreed with more dominant races and redefine what white means. Just think. in about 100 years all whites will look like what you guys now call middle easterners that went through the same transition with the indigenous Blacks that inhabited that area.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Not really an issue though in terms of survival of our race. We have high numbers, our genes are dominant, we exist on practically every continent and mother nature loves us.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 23, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That's not White supremacist, doof.

White supremacists would support Whites before non-Whites, to prop up Whites first, so that Whites will thrive.

The exact opposite has been happening.

This is why we laugh at you Blacks.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 23, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Just about everyone with HIV - resistance genes are White.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Only stupid white supremacists believe the white race can survive. Real white supremacists understand the genetic impossibility of the white race surviving in the snow white form unless all non whites are killed off or they do as I said and become middle eastern mixed people.

The smart ones that use you as a pawn know better. They are preparing for the transition and will let you die out.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


show me. I have some information that pretty much kills that ridiculous claim. 

Study finds some Kenyan women immune to HIV

Rare group of children are IMMUNE to AIDS in South Africa scientists reveal | Daily Mail Online


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 23, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



LOL, Whites existed for thousands of years, but somehow can't survive anymore.

You are propagandist scum, and a dumb propagandist scum at that.

The fact is Whitey lives longer, you guys get far more diabetes, heart disease, and certain types of cancer.

No, I don't think it's all environment, I think you're prone to these.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 23, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I said just about everybody, not everybody.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Whites have only been around for about 10k years. Blacks for over 100K. Not only that but the earths environment is vastly more conducive to Blacks than whites. You have to stay in the northern colder realms with less food and resources.  Then as I said before your genes are recessive and easily taken over.

Whitey live longer due to better access to medical care here in the states but barely. Blacks that forgo white food live longer and are healthier without medical care. There is a reason you guys have all those weird brain diseases that mess up your minds and your bones are subject to osteoporosis. Thats why a Black person looks much younger than a white person of the same age. Black dont crack.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Well show me?

Maybe this is what you were talking about?

African-Americans Genetically Prone to HIV, AIDS

"On the flipside, there is a genetic variant among people of Northern European heritage that actually makes them immune to HIV infection. Scientists think the mutation was passed down by ancestors who survived the Black Plague. In one test, a man’s blood was exposed to 3,000 times the amount of HIV needed to infect a cell, but infection still didn’t occur. The HIV virus simply had no gateway of entry."


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 23, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> ..... And even if it is minor, temporary abuse.....



That makes it ok? You are sick.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Sep 23, 2017)

It's very important that negros like themselves.  It becomes more important that a White Nation is formed.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 23, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



But, but, but, I thought Whites were defectives on a genetic level?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 23, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The Negroid race may not be older than 10,000 years, either.

Asselar man - Wikipedia


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 23, 2017)

The whining racist cowards are real hypocrites. They go on and on about their idiotic fantasy of making a new nation just for weaklings like themselves, but they never do a damn thing about it. They just continue to squat in my country and beg normal people for attention.


----------



## Taz (Sep 23, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> The whining racist cowards are real hypocrites. They go on and on about their idiotic fantasy of making a new nation just for weaklings like themselves, but they never do a damn thing about it. They just continue to squat in my country and beg normal people for attention.


You have White Supremacists in Mexico?


----------



## harmonica (Sep 23, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


weren't there 2 others with him, who complied and didn't get beaten?
the cops just don't go out and pick blacks to beat up.....
this guy was putting peoples* lives in danger-*-like Anthony Smith!
they tried to taze  him* first --*
they did not immediately start hitting


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 23, 2017)

Taz said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The whining racist cowards are real hypocrites. They go on and on about their idiotic fantasy of making a new nation just for weaklings like themselves, but they never do a damn thing about it. They just continue to squat in my country and beg normal people for attention.
> ...





No idea. Never been there.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 23, 2017)

*The Democratic Party is fighting racism, hate and violence…..
well except for the racist Nation of Islam Democrats, racist Klan Democrats, racist La Raza Democrats, racist BLM Democrats, Muslim Brotherhood Democrat bigots, racist LULAC Democrats, CAIR Democrat bigots, racist Black Panther Democrats, racist Aztlan Nationalist Democrats, racist Affirmative Action advocate Democrats, racist Sanctuary City Democrats, violent Antifa Rioter Democrat bigots, and all of the racist demagogue Democrat Politicians, Pundits and Entertainers………well actually voting Democrat IS HATE*


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 23, 2017)

The Democrats make politics about race because they are racist


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


They are.  Nothings changed. Youre just less  suspectable to catching the HIV virus because your ancestor had it at one time in europe. I always wondered what the Black Plague really was.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I said the Black race. We been around for over 100k years. The first human was Black scientifically and according to the bible.


----------



## Taz (Sep 23, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> I always wondered what the Black Plague really was.


It's when you free your slaves and all they do is complain.


----------



## LOIE (Sep 25, 2017)

Gracie said:


> _I love being Black. Thats what I am. You cant understand me as a person if you pretend you dont see what my race is.
> _
> I don't love being any particular skin color. It does not make me who I am. And to understand you is to see what your race is?? Really? I can't understand you or appreciate you or dislike you because of who you are and not what color you are?  I don't see your skin. I see YOU, in what little I can see from written words. You are putting blocks up with that mindset and I find it quite sad. But, you are not alone in this thinking. That is why racism will never die. On either side.


Have been off board for a couple days. Things have been busy, I see.
I've had white people tell me that I should not see color.  To them, I say this:  That’s an easy thing to suggest.  But I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we all face it together.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 25, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Black race = Negroid race.
No, there's no evidence this race has been around over 100,000 years.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 25, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > _I love being Black. Thats what I am. You cant understand me as a person if you pretend you dont see what my race is.
> ...


You must live in a really shitty neighborhood. Or, you are seeing shit that just is not happening except in your own mind.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Youre white. You werent even around when the Black race appeared. 

Black race = the indigenous people of the planet.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 25, 2017)

Boy beaten with hammer while protecting sister dies

This 8 year old boy died after being beat with a hammer, protecting his sister. When will you get off your ass and stop blaming whitey and speak up in behalf of little black kids being killed by black men, Delores???


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 25, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Boy beaten with hammer while protecting sister dies
> 
> This 8 year old boy died after being beat with a hammer, protecting his sister. When will you get off your ass and stop blaming whitey and speak up in behalf of little black kids being killed by black men, Delores???


This white guy raped a dolphin.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 25, 2017)

Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## LOIE (Sep 25, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Neither is true. I see quite clearly with both eyes wide open, thank you.


----------



## LOIE (Sep 25, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Boy beaten with hammer while protecting sister dies
> 
> This 8 year old boy died after being beat with a hammer, protecting his sister. When will you get off your ass and stop blaming whitey and speak up in behalf of little black kids being killed by black men, Delores???


I do not see speaking the truth as placing blame. And I do not see these continually exploited "pick and choose" videos as representative of all black people.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 25, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Boy beaten with hammer while protecting sister dies
> ...


But you are picking and choosing as well. You ignore the facts, Delores.
Here is some advice...given by a black man recently on a youtube vid:

GET OFF YOUR ASS, STOP WHINING, DO SOMETHING BESIDES WHINE AND MOAN. Do something for your own neighborhoods. Otherwise, STFU.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 25, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


You see nothing because you head is buried in the sand.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 25, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I agree with that last statement. If your ass aint doing something to give back and improve your peoples condition you the last MFer I want representing me.


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 26, 2017)

I like to give women "heck", in the non-porn sector.


----------



## LOIE (Sep 26, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Yes, I choose. I choose positive images over negative ones. I choose to lift black people up, not put them down. I choose to unlearn the whitened version of history and the stereotypes I heard as a child.(You know, the ones some of you guys still insist on repeating: blacks are lazy, dumb, violent, good-for-nothing, oversexed, etc. etc.) I do not remember hearing one positive thing about blacks when I was a child. Some religious people even said, "They need the gospel too, dear, but we can't associate with them." 

So now I choose to put in a positive light what has been historically demonized into darkness. This is not to bury my head in the sand and deny that there are problems. This is just focusing on positives because the negatives have been focused on for long enough already.
And focusing on the negative does not fix anything. Not that many of you would actually want anything fixed, because then who would you have to talk about?

Oh, and, just because I love one thing - say, strawberry ice cream. That doesn't mean I automatically hate vanilla.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 26, 2017)

You are focusing on a mirror. You refuse to see from whence the problem REALLY is. The negative you refuse to see is your denial of what is in front of your face. You lift black people up with empty words and keep the hatred for whites alive in their hearts. There is no positive in what you write. Only more pushing YOU back where nobody wants to listen to you because you continue to find excuses for those YOU deem negative. Otherwise, why bust ass to deflect shortcomings from BOTH sides? You only see one side, Delores. You fail at what you do because you teach the very thing you rail against with your own actions.


----------



## LOIE (Sep 26, 2017)

Gracie said:


> You are focusing on a mirror. You refuse to see from whence the problem REALLY is. The negative you refuse to see is your denial of what is in front of your face. You lift black people up with empty words and keep the hatred for whites alive in their hearts. There is no positive in what you write. Only more pushing YOU back where nobody wants to listen to you because you continue to find excuses for those YOU deem negative. Otherwise, why bust ass to deflect shortcomings from BOTH sides? You only see one side, Delores. You fail at what you do because you teach the very thing you rail against with your own actions.


Why do you keep saying hatred for whites?  No one is teaching hate and the black people I know don't have hatred for whites. It's hatred for injustice. 

And since you don't know me personally like people in my neighborhood, where I work and worship, you no nothing about my actions.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 26, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > You are focusing on a mirror. You refuse to see from whence the problem REALLY is. The negative you refuse to see is your denial of what is in front of your face. You lift black people up with empty words and keep the hatred for whites alive in their hearts. There is no positive in what you write. Only more pushing YOU back where nobody wants to listen to you because you continue to find excuses for those YOU deem negative. Otherwise, why bust ass to deflect shortcomings from BOTH sides? You only see one side, Delores. You fail at what you do because you teach the very thing you rail against with your own actions.
> ...


Your post seem to make you appear to think all blacks are good law abiding citizens and all whites are evil, since you have nothing negative to say about blacks and nothing positive to say about whites.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Being ridiculous doesnt make you more credible. Stop whining and making up things. Her point wasnt to say anything positive about whites. Check the OP.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 26, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Delores Paulk said:
> ...


Whining? LOL I replied to her post, I didn't whine. Her point is to always talk against whites.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


What do you mean against whites?  Stating facts is not against whites. Its just stating facts. To date I havent seen anything about "all whites" in her posts.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 26, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Not facts, just her opinions. She does more copy and paste or quoting from books she has read as if they are gospel.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 26, 2017)

You can't "fix" anything until you acknowledge the whole machine is broken..not just one part of it. And you KNOW there are parts you defend that need to get on board to repair damage. Until you focus on ALL parts of that machine...you will get nowhere.

You, Delores, are on a mission to denigrate whites while you ignore the black problem. Is there racism? Of course. On both sides. Is there injustice? Of course. On both sides. You refuse to acknowledge that and until you do...you will continue to have tunnel vision and you will be met with the same responses folks here at USMB give you which is mostly negative. Unless that is your goal.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Thats just your opinion her words arent fact.  The OP looks original to me. Can you prove she quoted a book which to be technical is gospel.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2017)

Gracie said:


> You can't "fix" anything until you acknowledge the whole machine is broken..not just one part of it. And you KNOW there are parts you defend that need to get on board to repair damage. Until you focus on ALL parts of that machine...you will get nowhere.
> 
> You, Delores, are on a mission to denigrate whites while you ignore the black problem. Is there racism? Of course. On both sides. Is there injustice? Of course. On both sides. You refuse to acknowledge that and until you do...you will continue to have tunnel vision and you will be met with the same responses folks here at USMB give you which is mostly negative. Unless that is your goal.


Until racism is removed Blacks will remain distracted. You want Blacks to fix their issues while dealing with white bullshit then you are part of the problem. I tell Blacks all the time. Whites cant stop you. They can only offer up road blocks and make noise. If you ignore them and do you....nothing they say or do can stop you.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 26, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Many of her posts she has excerpts from books she has read, as if they are truth, just because they are in a book. She is one sided. Like Gracie said, there are problems in all races, not just one, which seems to be Dolores' focus.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


She wasnt talking about all races. You cant force her to pick the topic you want her to talk about. She was talking specifically about whites and their actions towards Blacks.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 26, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


But never how some blacks treat whites.  One sided.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 26, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> ..... I choose to lift black people up, not put them down.....




How gracious of you, how _superior_. Now it all becomes clear...


----------



## Gracie (Sep 26, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > You can't "fix" anything until you acknowledge the whole machine is broken..not just one part of it. And you KNOW there are parts you defend that need to get on board to repair damage. Until you focus on ALL parts of that machine...you will get nowhere.
> ...


I want blacks to fix themselves. Until they do, there will be this problem. There is no distraction except by blacks ignoring black problems.
Lead by example. Don't loot your own towns when something happens to a black man by a white cop or hispanic cop. You are looting your own people who worked hard to get that shop! Don't be in a black gang and battle or war against another black gang. Try to END the gangs.
Donate time to young boys and girls who drop out and want to make money selling drugs, by assisting them to want to stay in school. Help black women choose more wisely in having children by a man that might not stick around, then go with another one, then another one, and have multiple babies from multiple men. Teach them self respect. If you see drug activity in your neighborhood, do something about it. This is NOT a white issue. The only whites that get involved in this shit is when they are called into it by the black reporting it or being involved in it themselves.

The only roadblock being thrown up is by blacks refusing to help themselves.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


I thought I pointed out you cant tell her what to talk about?  Why dont you write something about how Blacks treat whites and what problems it poses for whites?  i'd gladly hop on your topic.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 26, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You missed my point. She constantly posts ONLY things against black people by whites. Yes, she has that right, I have the right to reply to those posts.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


There you go telling me what there is and there is not. This is why there will always be problems.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


You do have a right to reply. Reply to them. Dont whine about something she never said.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 26, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You are a funny man. Not only am I not whining. The gists of her posts is obvious.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 26, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


And you nor she can force anyone else to talk about your woes in your own neighborhood and the injustices you keep saying you experience while creating those injustices yourselves by not FIXING it on YOUR end.  Quid pro quo.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Actually the mods are supposed to keep you relevant.  If she says the sky is blue and you start talking about the stock market youre off topic.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 26, 2017)

Um. Ok?


----------



## MikeK (Sep 27, 2017)

Taz said:


> I'm here to help you get over your inferiority complex as well as your hatred of whites.


Are you suggesting that you've found an effective treatment for the kind of deeply embedded propaganda manifest in Delores' perception of the racial issue?  I will have to see it to believe it.  

A substantial percentage of American negroes harbor a kind of self-loathing which is so severe it manifests in the phenomenon of Black-on-Black homicide which is common in most Black ghetto neighborhoods.  Most behaviorists agree this behavior is outer-directed self-loathing -- the suicidal impulse turned outward.

This sense of self-hatred is readily projected onto Whites and is erroneously referred to via the tired, worn-out assertion of _racism._  The fact of this matter is if the quantum of the emotional drive known as "racism" were measurable in ounces the sum of Black hatred would far outweigh that of even the most virulent Whites.  The frequency and the often psychopathic nature of Black-on-White violence in contemporary America is graphic evidence of that.  

The pathological nature of Black hatred of Whites in America is plainly manifest in the lyrics of some readily available "rap" recordings which are popular with young ghetto Blacks.  The following are a few samples:  

Lyrics from some currently popular Black rap "artists:"
======================================


"Kill the white people.   We gonna make them hurt.   Kill the white people but buy my record first; ha, ha, ha."   

(Kill d'White People.  Apache, Apache Ain't Shit, Tommy Boy Music, Time Warner, USA.)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

"Niggas in the church say kill whitey all night long.   The white man is the devil.   The CRIPS and Bloods are soldiers I'm recruiting with no dispute.   Drive-by shooting on this white genetic mutant.   Let's go and kill some rednecks.  Menace Clan ain't afraid.   I got the .380.   The homies think I'm crazy because I shot a white baby.   I said.  I said.  I said kill whitey all night long.  A nigga dumping on your white ass.   Fuck this rap shit, nigga, I'm gonna blast.  I beat a white boy to the motherfucking ground."   

(Kill Whitey.  Menace Clan.  Da Hood.  Rap-A-Lot Records.)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Devils fear this brand new shit.   I bleed them next time I see them.   I prey on these devils.  Look what it has come to,   Who you gonna run to when we get to mobbing, filling his body up with lead?  Yah, cracker in my way.  Slitting.  Slit his throat.  Watch his body shake.   Watch his body shake.  That's how we do it in the motherfucking San Francisco Bay.  Sitting on the dock of  the dirty with my AK." 

(Heat--featuring Jet and Spice 1.  Paris, Unleashed, 1998.  Unleashed Records.  Whirling Records.)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


"These devils make me sick.   I love to fill them full of holes.   Kill them all in the daytime, broad motherfucking daylight.   12 o'clock.  Grab the Glock.  Why wait for night."

(Sweatin Bullets.  Brand Nubian.  Everything Is Everything, 1994.  Elektra Entertainment. Warner Communications.) 


"A fight, a fight, a ****** and a white.   If the ****** don't win then we all jump in.  Smoking all America's white boys."   

(A Fight.  Apache Ain't Shit.  1993, Tommy Boy Music.  Time Warner, USA.)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------


"I kill a devil right now.   I say kill whitey all nighty long.  I stabbed a fuckng Jew with a steeple.  I would kill a cracker for nothing,  just for the fuck of it.  Menace Clan kill a cracker, jack 'em even quicker.  Catch that devil sleeping.   Blow his fucking brains out."   

(Fuck a Record Deal.   Menace Clan.  Da Hood.   Rap-A-Lot Records.   Noo Trybe Records, subsidiaries of Thorn EMI.)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------   


"To all my Universal Soldier's.  Stay at attention while I strategize an invasion.   The mission be assassination.   Snipers hitting Caucasians with semi-automatic shots heard ‘round the world.  My plot is to control the globe and hold the world hostage.   See, I got a war plan more deadlier than Hitler.   Lyrical specialist.  Underworld terrorist.   Keep the unity thick like mud.   Pulling out gats.  Launching deadly attacks."   

(Blood for Blood; Killarmy, Silent Weapons for Quiet Wars, Wu-Tang Records.)   

------------------------------------------------------------------------------


"Won't be satisfied until the devils I see are all dead.   My brother is sending me more guns from down South, pale face.    It's all about brothers rising up.  Wising up.  Sizing up our situation.   You be fucking with my turf when you be fucking with my race.  Now face your maker and take your last breath.  The time is half-past death.    It's the Armageddon.   Go into the garage.  Find that old  camouflage.   Cracker-shooting nightly."   

(What the Fuck.  Brand Nubian.   Everything Is Everything.  Elektra Entertainment.   Warner Communications.  Time Warner, USA.) 





"Like my niggas from South Central Los Angeles.  They found that they couldn't handle us.   Bloods>  CRIPS.  On the same squad with the Essays (Latino gangs).  And nigga, it's time to rob and mob and break the white man.   

(The Day the Niggaz Took Over.  Dr Dre.   The Chronic, 1993.  Interscope Records, under Time Warner.)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Bust a Glock; devils get shot.    When God give the word me herd like the buffalo through the neighborhood.  Watch me blast.    I'm killing more crackers than Bosnia-Herzegovina each and everyday.   Don't bust until you see the whites of his eyes.   The whites of his skin.   Louis Farrakhan .   Bloods and CRIPS and little old me.  And we all getting ready for the enemy."   

(Enemy.  Ice Cube.   Lethal Injection.  Priority Records.  Thorn EMI (now called The EMI Group), United Kingdom.)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


"Devil, to gangbanging there's a positive side and the positive side is this:  Sooner than later the brothers will come to Islam and they will be the soldiers for the war.  What war, you ask?   Armageddon.  Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha."   

Armageddon, RBX.  The RBX Files.  Premeditated Records.  Warner Brother Records, Time Warner, USA. )

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


"Subtract the devils that get smoked.  We're people.  Black people steal your mind back.  Don't die in their wilderness.    Let's point our heaters the other way.   

(Dial 7.  Diggable Planets.  Blowout Comb, 1994.   Pendulum Records.   Thorn EMI  (now called The EMI Group, United Kingdom.) 








"Get them devil-made guns and leave them demons bleeding.  Give them back whips and just feed them bullets."   

(Wicked Ways.   Sunz of Man.   One Million Strong.   The Album, 1995, Mergela Records,Solar/Hines Co., Prolific Records.) 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


"It's time to send the devil to the essence.    This is a must because there ain't no reform or trust.  You get a Glock, you see a devil, bust.    They'll be calling us the trigger men.   The nappy-knotty red-beard devil-assassin.  Lord make a law.   At midnight I'll be bashing.  Field niggas are locked in until 2005."   

(Field Niggaz in a Huddle.   Professor Griff.   Blood of the Prophet.  Lethal Records.) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


"He preys on old white ladies who drive the Mercedes with the windows cracked.   You should've heard the bitch scream.   Sticking guns in crackers' mouths.    The cops can't stop it.   Remember 4-29-92.  Come on.   Florence and Normandy coming to a corner near you.  Cracker, we've been through your area.   Mass hysteria.  Led by your motherfucking Menace Clan."   

(Mad Nigga.  Menace Clan.  Da Hood.  Rap-A-Lot Records.)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


"The black man is god.   Buy a Tec and let loose in the Vatican.   I love the black faces.  So put your Bible in the attic." 

(Ain't No Mystery; Brand Nubian, In God We Trust, Elektra Entertainment, Warner Communications, Time Warner, USA.) 







"Dropping verses.  Casting curses.   Throwing these hexes on the devils.    Respect to Farrakhan.  But I'm the jungle-don.  The new guerrilla.  Top-ranked honky killer.   What do blacks do.   They just keep on blowing devils away.   Devil fucking cracker.    I'm tightening up the laces to my steel-toed boots.  So I can walk.  Stomp.  We stomp this devil down in the park." 

(Planet of da Apes.  Da Lench Mob.  Planet of da Apes.  Priority Records.  Thorn EMI (now called The EMI Group, United Kingdom.)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


"We're having thoughts of overthrowing the government.    The brothers and sisters threw their fists in the air.    It's open season on crackers, you know.  The morgue will be full of Caucasian John Doe's.   I make the riot shit look like a fairy tale.   Oh my god, Allah, have mercy,  I'm killing them devils because they're not worthy to walk the earth with the original black man.  They must be forgetting; it's time for Armageddon.   And I won't rest until they're all dead."   

(Goin Bananas.  Da Lench Mob.  Planet of da Apes.  Priority Records.  Thorn EMI (now called The EMI Group, United Kingdom.) 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


"The crackers ain't shit.   Chase them out of the jungle.   Now raise up off the planet.   We get the 12 gauge; shot to the chest.    We hitting devils up.   Da Lench Mob.  Environmental terrorist.   I gripped the Glock and had to knock his head from his shoulders.    I got the 30.06 on the rooftop.   Pop, pop.   So many devils die.    Make sure I kill them.   Lynch a thousand a week if it's necessary."   

(Environmental Terrorist.  Da Lench Mob.   Planet of da Apes.  Priority Records.)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   







"Fuck them laws because the Mob is coming raw.  Nigga, is you down because it's the Final Call.     Grab your gat.  Know the three will start busting.   I'm trying to take them down.   The war of wars with no fucking scores.   April 29 was a chance to realize .   The g.'s are out to kill.    We got crackers to kill.   Wending them back in on a ship to Europe.  They deserve it.   A nation-wide riot across America.  This is the Final Call on black man and black woman.  Rich and poor, rise up." 

(Final Call Da Lench Mob.  Planet of da Apes.  Priority Records.)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------                                                         


"Deal with the devil with my motherfucking steel .   White man is something I tried to study.  But I got my hands bloody.   Yeah.    I met Farrakhan and had dinner." 

 (When Will They Shoot.  Ice Cube.  The Predator.  Priority Records.) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


"I pledge allegiance to only the black.   Black, you had best prepare for the coming of war.  Look at you devil.   Now you're sweating.   I'm telling you.  You can't run from the hand of Armageddon.    He eats his pig-steak rare so he can taste the blood." 

 (No Time.  RBX.  The RBX Files.  Premeditated Records.  Warner Brother Records.  Time Warner, USA.)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


"Buck the devil; boom.   Shoot you with my .22.   I got plenty of crew.  I take out white boys.    We got big toys with the one-mile scope.  taking whitey's throat."   

(Buck tha Devil.  Da Lench Mob.  Guerrillas in tha Mist.  Eastwest Records America. Elektra.  Atlantic.  Time Warner, USA.) 


"Camouflaged for the mission.   Become Bonnie and Clyde.   Carry .45's in these last days.  An original black man with a plan to run these devils off our motherfucking land.   The Sunz of Man war track.    Kept gun in hand, stalking the land."   

(Can I See You.  Sunz of Man.  Threat Records.) 

"I'm black with a bat, swinging at the head of a honky.   The Terrorists about to murder your ass."   

(Blow Dem Hoes Up.   The Terrorists.  Rap-A-Lot Records.) 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


"Waiting for the crackers.   Smuggle his mug is in the gutters.  So we need your participation in the Caucasian assassination.  Time is wasting.   So who is in association with the ****** retaliation.   It needs your total cooperation.  A confrontation will be fought by the younger generation   Because we got determination.  All we need is organization."   

(Purse Snatchers.   Rush Associated Labels Recordings.) 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


"The real black army is in jail.    Come on my fellow prisoners.   time to go to war.    What we need to do is point the guns in the right direction.    Me and my piece came to claim the brown man's cut.     Infiltrate until it burns down.    what we need to be talking about is what we gonna do to them.  I'll get revenge if it's the last thing I do.   they got us brainwashed to be the minority.   but when we kill them off we gonna be the majority.   If the whites speak up then I'll lead my people.   Because two wrongs don't make it right but it damn sure make us equal.   I'm inciting riots so let's start the looting.   In this revolution I loathe my enemy."

(2 Wrongs.  Rush Associated Labels Recordings.)


----------



## Gracie (Sep 27, 2017)

If whites wrote shit like that, they would be drummed out of business.

Sick.

But don't hold your breath for Delores to find fault with any of those "lyrics".


----------



## MikeK (Sep 27, 2017)

Gracie said:


> If whites wrote shit like that, they would be drummed out of business.
> 
> Sick.


True.  Yet contemporary Whites, the vast majority of whom harbor no animosity toward Blacks, are constantly berated for their perceived "racism." And have no doubt there are many Blacks who will dismiss the vivid psychopathy and murderous wishes reflected in those lyrics as unimportant and having nothing to do with reality.  But those are the very real thoughts of the current generation of those young American Blacks who buy these recordings, mimic the lyrics, and idolize the performers who do their thinking for them.  These lyrics are not jokes.  There is nothing funny about them and they fuel the kind of behavior seen in this video:



> But don't hold your breath for Delores to find fault with any of those "lyrics".


And that's unfortunate.


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 28, 2017)

I love to give women "heck" in the non-porn sector.

Whatever shall I do, when women insist I have to give them "heck", in the porn sector.


----------



## LOIE (Sep 29, 2017)

Gracie said:


> If whites wrote shit like that, they would be drummed out of business.
> 
> Sick.
> 
> But don't hold your breath for Delores to find fault with any of those "lyrics".


Hello.  Been sick for a few days. Just seeing all this. I'm sure you want me to say that these are terrible lyrics, so I will. Yes, they are. Nothing about the words themselves is redeemable. However, I've just been doing something I'm apparently well known for - reading a book. 
It's"Post Traumatic Slave Syndrome" written by Dr. Joy Degruy. In it she has a portion called Fulfilling the Stereotype in which this very thing is addressed. The rest of this reply is from her book.

"People who believe themselves to have little worth, little power, little self-efficacy, will often do whatever they can do to don the trappings of power, even it it means acting out the demeaning roles society considers appropriate for them. Others will try to deal with such lack of esteem by finding ways to "neutralize" their pain with strategies that will enable them to turn that weakness into a sense of control. 

Elaine Pinderhughes in her book, Understanding Race, Ethnicity, and Power: The Key to Efficacy on Clinical Practice, describes one of those strategies:  Inspiring fear is another way of turning powerlessness into power. A Black psychologist made this point to a white colleague: My powerlessness as a Black male in the American system often leaves me with one sure way to get a sense of power - to scare you."

"Since you don't respect me, then you're gonna fear me!" These were the words expressed to me by a young man explaining why he expected white people to be afraid to drive through their neighborhood. "White people know that black people are left with the scraps, the remnants of a real society, and that since this "scrap" is all that I have, I'm going to stand on it and protect it, stating, "You white people better be scared to come through here, cause I'm a dangerous black man." 

From these black men's perspective, they were just protecting their turf. Arousing fear in others through intimidation and confrontation is a widely known tactic among African Americans.  The truth underlying this behavior is: If we can't inspire positive qualities such as love, admiration or respect, at least we can inspire something.


----------



## MikeK (Sep 29, 2017)

Delores Paulk said:


> [...]
> 
> From these black men's perspective, they were just protecting their turf. Arousing fear in others through intimidation and confrontation is a widely known tactic among African Americans.  The truth underlying this behavior is: If we can't inspire positive qualities such as love, admiration or respect, at least we can inspire something.


Delores,

Too bad no one has informed them that fear is the dominant precursor of hatred.  And in case you haven't noticed they've become increasingly inspirational in that regard.


----------



## LOIE (Sep 29, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...


I haven't noticed because I don't listen to any of that music. I only see what you put up.

Know that quote "We fear others because we do not know them and we do not now them because we fear them?" I also think that we hate others because we do not know them and do not know them because we hate them.


----------

